# The all new shop your stash challenge!



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

I mentioned yesterday that I am trying to use at least one of my pigments every day just so that I can actually use them and not feel guilty about them just sitting there!  And lots of other people said what a good idea it was and how they wanted to do the same thing but with lipsticks or glosses and such.  So I thought why not start a thread about our new challenge?!

  	Here you can chat about what products you want to start using each day and how you are going to do that!  For me I have my pigments stacked in order of colour.  So what I shall do is start from one side of my cabinet and work my way across to the other side!  Just so that I don't miss using any!

  	I decided to start my challenge with my crushed metal pigments from the spring collection last year.  So that is two of those colours down and just 6 more to use! Then onto my 90 odd jars of normal pigments.  This challenge is going to take me months to complete!

  	And remember, this challenge isn't about using up your old products.  It is about using everything that is in your stash!  There is no point having awesome products if you never use them because you always reach for the same lipstick of highlighter right?  So what will you be wearing today?


----------



## angi (Mar 23, 2011)

So true Lou! Because I value sleep more than doing my make up for work, everyday is a boring wash of UD Sin.  I'm going to try and plan mine in advance, because that means I can dig my shadows out the night before.

  	So.... tomorrow I am going to wear an eyeshadow that hasn't even seen the light of day since I brought it nearly a year ago (scary!) - Bough Grey, and De Menthe, because it always brightens my day.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah sometimes it is just easier to do really simple stuff in the mornings. that is a great idea about getting all your stuff out the night before! i think i shall also use this tip!  i'm not wearing make up today because it's my day off but i shall work out what look to do with my other crushed metal piggies for tomorrow!

  	and i can't believe you haven't used bough grey in such a long time! it is easily done though. we get all excited about new goodies. i generally my new stuff for a couple of weeks and then i forgot about it for ages and go back to my products that i use most days. like nars orgasm blush. i need to stop using that so much! i wear it pretty much everyday!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

well i suck! today i used stars and rockets shadow and grape pigment! i was meant to use more crushed metal ones!!! doh! my excuse is that i was too tired to fanny around with them at 6am! grape is easy to work with!


----------



## angi (Mar 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well i suck! today i used stars and rockets shadow and grape pigment! i was meant to use more crushed metal ones!!! doh! my excuse is that i was too tired to fanny around with them at 6am! grape is easy to work with!



 	Haha! Well, you've done your easy option, so you now have to use ALL your other pigments before returning to grape  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I dug out bough grey and de menthe last night so am wearing them today over Milk Jumbo Pencil. it's darker than my usual look but de menthe really brings out the blue in my eyes. While I was digging through my stash I came across a ton of shadows that I've just never used - moonbathe shadows, cool heat shadows, and lazy green (circa 2002!) just sitting there BNIB, waiting to be used. I'm glad that Quite Cute does nothing for me as it cuts me some slack to start using these things.

  	Now I need to think of some inspiration for tomorrow.


----------



## Vixstar (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm on day 1....and am picking at random (this could prove interesting!) - today the fickle finger of fate chose a very, very old (and unopened!) tube of FCUK eye chromalin (01 glitter ball - silver). It's a liquid eyeshadow that can be used as eyeliner or blended out to shadow. I'm wearing it as a shadow with MAC Night Sky eye pencil as liner - soft and smoky.

  	I'm having a bit of a nostalgia moment - I used to love this eye chromalin - this was my backup which I bought just as Boots stopped selling this stuff. Must be 6 years old. (Don't judge me! )

  	Actually...there's older stuff in my stash including 80s stage make up and the Boots 17 pigments from...maybe the 80s, possibly earlier. And still going strong!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome!  I don't have a whole lot of eyeshadows so I use all of mine fairly regularly, but I have a boat load of lipsticks and lipglosses! I might combine mine for my stash challenge! I'll come up with something different for today and post it later


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Awesome!  I don't have a whole lot of eyeshadows so I use all of mine fairly regularly, but I have a boat load of lipsticks and lipglosses! I might combine mine for my stash challenge! I'll come up with something different for today and post it later


	there ya go, you can start going through all of your lip products! good luck jen!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 24, 2011)

^^Alright, I did it! Sort of had to rush out the door this morning, but I did use some things I haven't touched in a while! 

  	EYES: Jest, Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Oh So Fair BP, By Candlelight MSF

  	LIPS: Bare Necessities Dazzleglass - one of my all-time fave glosses, but it's been laying forgotten recently because of all my pretty new lippies! 

  	I'll have to be more creative tomorrow and use something that has had much less use than these, though! I love this idea  Plus, I'm skipping out on QC now, so maybe I can make it through everything before Surf Baby!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> ^^Alright, I did it! Sort of had to rush out the door this morning, but I did use some things I haven't touched in a while!
> 
> EYES: Jest, Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara
> 
> ...


  	oh that sounds like a lovely lok! and by candlelight is super pretty! you can use it on your eyes too for a super pretty sheen!

  	today i used more mega metals pigments! i used the green from the golden set and then a yellow from the golden set. then i used ud buck in the crease and shroom to highlight. yay!! tomorrow i shall move onto the purple crushed metal piggies!


----------



## rockin (Mar 25, 2011)

I still have a load of makeup from the 80s, and went through it recently.  Surprisingly, not one of those lipsticks seems to have gone 'off'.  I've even worn one of them a few times since rediscovering it - a Max Factory Colorfast lipstick in Chilled Peach.  The only lippy that had a strange smell (and therefore got thrown out) was one from the mid to late 90s.  All the powder eyeshadows seem fine, too.  In contrast, a couple of Maybelline mousse type eyeshadows that I bought a year or two ago have almost completely dried up and I've only ever swatched them once.  The Avon cream shadows also dried up.  For this reason I'm almost definitely giving the Flighty shadows a miss.




  	Edit - correction, they were Rimmel mousse eyeshadows, not Maybelline


----------



## angi (Mar 25, 2011)

Yay Crushed metals! Sounds like a gorgeous summery look.

  	Today I'm on a muted purple look - using seedling, fashion groupie and flirty number. Definitely neutral with a slight kick. I brought push the edge from ebay last night, so hopefully more purple looks to come.


----------



## Vixstar (Mar 25, 2011)

rockin said:


> I still have a load of makeup from the 80s, and went through it recently.  Surprisingly, not one of those lipsticks seems to have gone 'off'.  I've even worn one of them a few times since rediscovering it - a Max Factory Colorfast lipstick in Chilled Peach.  The only lippy that had a strange smell (and therefore got thrown out) was one from the mid to late 90s.  All the powder eyeshadows seem fine, too.  In contrast, a couple of Maybelline mousse type eyeshadows that I bought a year or two ago have almost completely dried up and I've only ever swatched them once.  The Avon cream shadows also dried up.  For this reason I'm almost definitely giving the Flighty shadows a miss.


 
  	I'm glad it's not just me that keeps stuff forever. Might take pictures of my random old things to see if anyone knows when they're from - got some pigment-esque pots of stuff that I was given and told were from the early 80s...who knows!


----------



## Vixstar (Mar 25, 2011)

Today's face:

  	I picked two products at random...slightly incongruous: Silverbleu shadestick (the writing has worn off, but it's the only lilac-y one I can think of, and the texture is a dead giveaway!!) and....Tux-de-Luxe Lipglass (which ironically is completely pristine, despite being from 2001!). So not the most obvious combination!

  	I've gone with Silverbleu all over my lids as a base, with Boots No 7 'Iced Lilac' eyeshadow over it (a lovely light lilac). A nice thick line of Electrolady and purple pencil eyeliner (Barry M) for the bottom line. Tux-de-Luxe on its own on me actually looks quite plummy, so it all fits well! I've even painted my nails purple and worn a bright purple top to match. Ta-da!  Tonight I'll be adding High Top lipstick (I'm nearing the end of my backup one of this...I wish I could find another!) to go out on the town.

  	I really should start doing pictures of this to remember everything...there's some old products that I really do love but I just don't use enough.


----------



## erygonz (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello ladies (and guys)! I started doing something like this stash challenge! I have one makeup bag where I put all my essentials, like foundation, concealer, etc. I started to fill my bag with my essentials plus a few lipsticks, eye shadows and eyeliners from my stash. I used only those in my bag for the whole week, creating different combinations with only the things inside the bag. Then changed every week, so I use everything I have.


----------



## angi (Mar 25, 2011)

erygonz said:


> Hello ladies (and guys)! I started doing something like this stash challenge! I have one makeup bag where I put all my essentials, like foundation, concealer, etc. I started to fill my bag with my essentials plus a few lipsticks, eye shadows and eyeliners from my stash. I used only those in my bag for the whole week, creating different combinations with only the things inside the bag. Then changed every week, so I use everything I have.


	I tried this idea. Problem was I struggled to put looks together and got too lazy to swap things out after a while! It's definitely the better option for some people though

  	So, what's in your bag for this week and what combos have you been wearing?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

it's great to see so many people getting into this! yay for using our older and neglected products!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 25, 2011)

Another morning where I had to run out the door - I was halfway through putting on eyeliner, then realized I was going to miss my hair appointment! Thankfully, I got there in time 

  	EYES: Yogurt, Quarry, Nocturnelle (haven't used this one in ages!), Blacktrack, Black Swan pg/l, L'Oreal Collagen Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Cubic

  	LIPS: Changed throughout the day! Started with Touch, changed to Aveda Passionfruit topped with Electrolush l/g, changed to Caramellow liner, Touch and Saplicious lip gelee (I really hadn't touched these three in ages!)

  	It was really pretty - I loved the soft purple eye with the soft brown lip! I forgot how much I loved having latte-coloured lips lol. I also jazzed up my manicure by using CG Crackle Glaze in Lightning Bolt over my Butter London No More Waity Katy polish. I like the grey and the black better because they're easier to work with, but the white still does give a cool effect! 

  	I have realized that I own very few purples, which is shocking to me, because I love them so! Like, I can count my purple shadows on one hand. Browns and nudes, on the other hand, I have a tonne!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Another morning where I had to run out the door - I was halfway through putting on eyeliner, then realized I was going to miss my hair appointment! Thankfully, I got there in time
> 
> EYES: Yogurt, Quarry, Nocturnelle (haven't used this one in ages!), Blacktrack, Black Swan pg/l, L'Oreal Collagen Mascara
> 
> ...


  	well today i used the purple crushed metal pigment stack! so yay for using them! although i only used two of the colours so i still have two more to use next week! and your look sounds lovely Jen! and we are opposite i guess. i have few neautrals but way too many purples! lol!


----------



## bis (Mar 26, 2011)

Great thread.   I needed to go back to through my stash 2 months ago as my usual colours were no longer working for me. Was fun, my bf commented that I should wear this and that colour more often.  Yesterday I wore Moonlight Night with Ego from Peacocky with Blanc Type and Mylar to highlight.  Jeen, I like the combi idea with Quarry and Nocturnelle. Quarry is hard as I always have no idea what to wear it with.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 26, 2011)

Lou, sounds like we balance each other's collections pretty well! 

  	Bis,I can't believe I haven't thought of using ML with Ego!! I think I'm going to have to try that today  Yogurt and Quarry is one of my favourite soft spring looks - it just brightens up the eye area and gives a touch of colour! Nocturnelle was a good pairing - Noir Plum may be as well!  It's also pretty with grays.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 26, 2011)

K, here's my look for today!

  	EYES: Lauren Luke Smokey Classics palette (Antique Pewter on lid, Cashmere Cream as highlight, Twilight Ash smudged along lashline and a touch in the outer corner), Diorshow Waterproof Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Dainty Mineralized Blush, By Candlelight MSF

  	LIPS: Clinique Buttershine Lipstick in Pink-A-Boo, MAC l/g in Fab Fun





  	Really pretty spring look, very natural but fresh-looking! It goes well with my new haircut  I forgot how much I love my Lauren Luke palettes - she the Youtube phenomenon that truly got me hooked on cosmetics, although I've always loved makeup!  I'll have to use the purple palette tomorrow when my parents come to visit....

  	Have an awesome day, everyone!

  	P.S. What's this... Day 3 of our stash challenge? I think so!  We should be counting!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> K, here's my look for today!
> 
> EYES: Lauren Luke Smokey Classics palette (Antique Pewter on lid, Cashmere Cream as highlight, Twilight Ash smudged along lashline and a touch in the outer corner), Diorshow Waterproof Mascara
> 
> ...


	you look lovely jen! and your hair is nice too! hee hee!  and yes we should start to count what day we are on!! see how long we can go without using the same product! lol!


----------



## angi (Mar 26, 2011)

Oooh, I'm loving the spring looks and ideas for combos. Very pretty!

  	Today I grabbed randomly at a palette and landed on Heatherette Trio 1, used Pollen with this on the inner 3rd of the lid to keep it looking light.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I don't have old stuff to use up, but I have lots of new stuff to get through so may I hop in on this with trying out all my new products I have gathered over the past few months?  I've been hauling like there is no tomorrow!

  	Today I kept it simple as I spent the day inside doing things. 

  	Face~Clinique Tinted Moisturizer in 1, Illamasque blush in Nymph, Maybelline Dream Mousse Powder in Light

  	Lips~C Dior Addict in Sugar and later Clinique Chubby stick in Chunky Cherry

  	No eye makeup as I have a bite on my lid healing up!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Well, I don't have old stuff to use up, but I have lots of new stuff to get through so may I hop in on this with trying out all my new products I have gathered over the past few months?  I've been hauling like there is no tomorrow!
> 
> Today I kept it simple as I spent the day inside doing things.
> 
> ...


	oh yes Debi you can totally do it with the products you have recently bought! we're all just trying to break the cycle of using your old favourites and your go to products! and yay for the chubby stick!!


----------



## atwingirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

atwingirl said:


> Great idea!


	yup! what will you try and use from your stash? pigments like me? glosses maybe? or do you have loads of everything to use! hee hee!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 27, 2011)

Accidentally posted this in the old thread - meant it for here, though! 

 		 			EYES: Ego on lid, Dalliance as highlight, Green Smoke in the outer corner and crease, Lancome Artline, Black Swan pg/l to tightline, Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara

 		 			CHEEKS: Mighty Aphrodite, By Candlelight MSF

 		 			LIPS: Innocence, Beware and Devishly Stylish lippies from Venomous Villains

 		 			I have yet to use an eyeshadow or lippie twice - Day 4! 




















 		 			These pics have been taken 5 hours later, and everything is still going strong! 

 		 			EDIT: P.S. I also switched up my mani to an old fave - Sephora OPI's Non Fat Soy Half Caff  Great peachy nude!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 27, 2011)

Cute look, Jen! 

  	Today I went simple while wait out this eye thing.  Estee Lauder Foundation, MAC MSF in light, Christian Dior blush in A Touch of Blush, MAC Hue lipstick w/ Clinique Superbalm lip moisturizing gloss in Currant!  Very soft and feminine look. My nails are starting to chip, so off to try one of my new Zoya ones.  And wearing Flowerbomb perfume...one of my new favourites!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jen you look beautiful! i need to start taking pictures of my looks. especially now we have lighter mornings! i shall try and do that on wednesday. i wont be wearing make up tomorrow because it's my day off. and i finally used the last 2 crushed metals! so now i shall move onto normal piggies from wednesday. i also broke out trimming talk lipstick which i haven't worn in a year! really nice!


----------



## angi (Mar 28, 2011)

^ ooh, that's a pretty look Jen, and Lou, I look forward to seeing lots of colourful pictures and getting much inspiration for when I finally hit my pigment stash!

  	Yesterday I selected another random palette - this time Amazon. I used the pink in it for the first time - and it goes coral on me, which is a colour that I hate - but I made it work. Progress!

  	Today, because it's work I've gone for a quick look with springtime skipper and satin taupe.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, no eye makeup still. You can see my swollen eyelid in the photo and that is better than it was this morning. Not sure what is going on.  Anyhow, keeping it fun, still!

  	Face: Clinique Tinted Moisturizer in 1, MAC MoistureCover Concealer NW15, Maybelline Dream Matte Powder in Light, Illamasque Powder Blush in Urequited.

  	Lips:MAC Pink Plaid, MAC Cremesheen in Right Image.

  	Nails: Zoya in Happi


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

Debi you look great! i love your nails! such a lovely colour. and i hope your eye is sorted soon, although if you'd not have mentioned it i doubt that people would instantly notice it. 



angi said:


> ^ ooh, that's a pretty look Jen, and Lou, I look forward to seeing lots of colourful pictures and getting much inspiration for when I finally hit my pigment stash!
> 
> Yesterday I selected another random palette - this time Amazon. I used the pink in it for the first time - and it goes coral on me, which is a colour that I hate - but I made it work. Progress!
> 
> Today, because it's work I've gone for a quick look with springtime skipper and satin taupe.


	awesome stuff for making it work! and i am jealous that you have springtime skipper! i need that green in my life!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the love, ladies!  Debi, I love Pink Plaid on you, and that nail colour is TO DIE FOR! Gah, one day it will be mine!!!!

  	Here's Day 5 of my challenge - I went for peachy corals today with a touch of green, inspired from the Tartan Tale Holiday collection face charts! 

  	EYES: Follow Your Fantasy (lid), Feline Kohl (tightlinging), Undercurrent pg/l (smudged along lower lashline), Lancome Definicils Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Marine Life

  	LIPS: Cut a Caper l/s, Fashion Fanatic Plushglass (from Quite Cute! )











 

 



  	Lol, this sort of looks like a Picasso altogether, but there you have it! Soft and spring-like again, but with a little touch of unexpected colour and placement! It's a fun look to wear - I got lots of compliments on it today! 

  	On another note, I think I need to re-create my list of products and create a checklist to mark off what I use each day! I don't know if it's the teacher in me or the OCD or both that are pushing me to do this... lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

jen i am so jealous! do you ever look bad?! lol! once again you look beautiful. and cut a caper was made for you! absolutely stunning! and making a list is a good idea. luckily the way i am using my pigments means that i take one from each side of my collection. otherwise i'd end up wearing the same types of colour each day because i have them stacked in colour gradient. so as long as i remember what i wore the previous day i am all set!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 28, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> jen i am so jealous! do you ever look bad?! lol! once again you look beautiful. and cut a caper was made for you! absolutely stunning! and making a list is a good idea. luckily the way i am using my pigments means that i take one from each side of my collection. otherwise i'd end up wearing the same types of colour each day because i have them stacked in colour gradient. so as long as i remember what i wore the previous day i am all set!


	LMAO, you're too sweet!!! I have bad hair days almost every day - just knotted back out of my face for working w/ kiddies. And it takes a lot of work to look like this!  I have a good memory, so I'm OK for now, but I think this checklist idea is now stuck in my brain and I won't be satisfied until I've done it. Maybe I'll wait until I'm done my papers to write it, though


----------



## angi (Mar 29, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> awesome stuff for making it work! and i am jealous that you have springtime skipper! i need that green in my life!



 	 Lol. Not to try and enable you, but I know you love greens and you absolutely need it in your life! It's a better, softer, more pigmented juxt. It's a very subtle green and falls in with Golden Olive and Night light as one of my favouritist greens ever. It's not completely unique, but it's so easy to work with!


  	Day 6 of the challenge and today I'm wearing retrospeck and greensmoke. I think I'd like to wear a look from the stowaways quad tomorrow, but have always struggled to put together a cohesive combination from this one. Any ideas?


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 29, 2011)

LOVE this idea! I always feel guilty when I look at all my make-up and think crap I NEVER use this, and my boyfriend always go through my collection moaning that I waste my money.
  	I'm going to try this, starting from tomorrow...I doubt I'll last long!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 29, 2011)

Angi, that look sounds really pretty! Sorry, I don't know the Stowaways Quad, so I can't help you there! :S Whatzoeddid, please come join us! It's lots of fun - and not really about lasting but about giving love to some of your long-lost faves! 

  	Day 6! 

  	EYES: Malt (lid), Haux (outer 1/2 and crease), Coquette (Brows, along outer half of upper and lower lashline, deepening the crease), Orb (highlight, inner corner and inner lower lashline), Feline Kohl (top outer half tightline) Lancome Definicils Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Benetint

  	LIPS: Benetint, Victoria Jackson l/g in Foothill Ranch

















  	Another softer look for me today - I'm wearing a bright red dress, so I decided to keep my makeup pretty minimal and natural looking!  So far, no eyeshadows, lippies or cheek products have been used twice! I'm going to run out of cheek products in the next few days though lol! Those I'll have to recycle, along with my mascaras!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jen you are looking great! the more subtle look will work so well with your red dress! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







whatzoedid said:


> LOVE this idea! I always feel guilty when I look at all my make-up and think crap I NEVER use this, and my boyfriend always go through my collection moaning that I waste my money.
> I'm going to try this, starting from tomorrow...I doubt I'll last long!


  	oh you won't give up that quickly! it's fun to use something different every day and not the same old!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll start tomorrow  yeeey!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

well so much for taking pictures today! it is dark and horrible this morning so nothing would show up right! but here is the look i did. i'm proud because on my eyes it's all pigments!

  	your ladyship to highlight, blondes gold on the lid and heritage rouge in the crease! then i used nars orgasm blush and mac lightscapade on my cheeks and a viva glam gloss to finish up. simple but pretty i think!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 30, 2011)

I failed on the eyes today, I did my usual but I thought I'd use the Heatherette 'Starlet Kiss' lipglass and for the first time in over a year I used a make-up product that wasn't MAC (Yes I'm a MAC whore!) which was the Benefit Dandelion blush.

  	LMD84- That sounds lush!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds lovely Lou! Too bad the lighting isn't any good  I want pics ASAP!  And yaaaay Zoe - I've been trying to use some of my non-MAC items as well!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Sounds lovely Lou! Too bad the lighting isn't any good  I want pics ASAP!  And yaaaay Zoe - I've been trying to use some of my non-MAC items as well!


  	yeah i need to use my non mac stuff more too!


----------



## Vixstar (Mar 30, 2011)

I've had a few days off make-up (I'm much braver now than I used to be, clearly!)...back on today though.

  	Today, the fickle finger of fate chose....Silver Pigment, and through sheer fluke, Silver Fog pigment, which has to be my most-used pigment. I've a few sample size pots of it, which I shall have to take out otherwise I'm defeating the point of this!

  	I've blended them both - Silver Fog as the lighter colour in the inner corner of my eye, blending to Silver as the main colour and a smudge of Carbon in the outer crease. Blacktrack eyeliner (but of course!) and a slick of Pas-de-Deux and I'm done 

  	Ok, so it's not very inventive. But I'm rocking the silver. Rockin', I tell you. 

  	How do you look today, lovelies?


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 30, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Sounds lovely Lou! Too bad the lighting isn't any good  I want pics ASAP!  And yaaaay Zoe - I've been trying to use some of my non-MAC items as well!



 	I won't lie I missed my MAC blusher today  May use the grape pigment tomorrow!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 30, 2011)

Super scary, because still not doing eye makeup, but the swelling has gone way down. See previous picture and you can tell (my left eye, so the one on the right that you are looking at).  Yay....let's hope it continues to heal and behave. Never had anything like that. 

  	So, pulled out my TwoFaced Pink Leopard Bronzer over MUFE HD foundation in 110.  (no concealer either, right now)  It was too shiny, like a highlighter, so softened it up with MAC MSF in natural and MAC blush in Blushbaby.  First for that one, too.  Some MAC Bombshell lipstick with Revlon Lipgloss in which the writing is white and small, so all I can make out is number 130!  So I look bronzed, highlighted and blah eyes!  Oh well...still having fun trying out stuff!


----------



## angi (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol, if I see it I'll give you a shout. I'm lucky enough to have it from Barbie and in the cool eyes trip palette.

  	I shall try your stowaways recommendation, thank you! Today I was far too lazy and used shadowy lady quad instead!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 30, 2011)

This is a great idea, Lou! I have been trying to work on this latetly and this seems like the kick I need  It's just so easy to get stuck in the habit of reaching for the same always-gonna-look-good products in my make up bag, but I have hundreds (literally) of shadows and pressed pigments and they need love!!

  	My usual everyday look: MAC Cremeblend blush in Joie-de-Vivre, MSF in Porcelain Pink, Glamour Doll Eyes Eyeshadows in The Perfect Cure & Skin of a Killer, liquid liner, mascara, and whatever lippy is closest (usually a work safe cremesheen or lustre like Cut a Caper, Shy Girl, Lustering, Crosswires, Speak Louder etc).

	The other day I wore MAC Yoghurt all over the lid and washed Shockwave (from the Fafi 2 quad) in the crease, blending it out with a bit of Paradisco. Then I used one of my new favourites (naughty) Chanel Ivory eyeshadow as a highlight, and used a touch of Universal Mix pigment in the inner corner for extra sparkle. I was quite proud 

  	Also yesterday I had some stuff arrive from a sales thread so I used Naked Lunch and Style Snob right away for a really quick look. I also used Tarte cheek stain in Tipsy (which I had never touched, and now the colour has separated a little, so I better start using it before it's ruined!) and Pearl Blossom BP from Barbie.

  	I've also made myself start using Marine Life and What a Spectacle! 

  	Hmmm, now what shall I wear today...?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 30, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> The other day I wore MAC Yoghurt all over the lid and washed Shockwave (from the Fafi 2 quad) in the crease, blending it out with a bit of Paradisco. Then I used one of my new favourites (naughty) Chanel Ivory eyeshadow as a highlight, and used a touch of Universal Mix pigment in the inner corner for extra sparkle. I was quite proud
> Also yesterday I had some stuff arrive from a sales thread so I used Naked Lunch and Style Snob right away for a really quick look. I also used Tarte cheek stain in Tipsy (which I had never touched, and now the colour has separated a little, so I better start using it before it's ruined!) and Pearl Blossom BP from Barbie.
> 
> I've also made myself start using Marine Life and What a Spectacle!
> ...


  	Sounds gorgeous! I looove Yoghurt and used it the other day in one of my looks! I've alo been loving my Marine Life recently - now that it's warmer out, it deserves some lovin'!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, I've been a little slower walking around the past couple days because I have tendinitis in my knee, and so I've been leaving the house earlier to get everywhere on time! I did a pretty look today, but didn't manage to get pics because by the time I was home it was dark  Sorry! Tomorrow I'll try! 

  	EYES: Stila's Violetta (lid), Bare Foot Contessa (crease) and Chinois (highlight), all applied and blended with my fingers in my rush! Then Lancome Definicils mascara.

  	CHEEKS: Pink Cult

  	LIPS: Insanely It Sheen Supreme. This fades to a gorgeous stain, so I didn't even bother reapplying later on in the day! Love this colour! 

  	I also tried out a new foundation today - yesterday when I got my knee brace I picked up some GOSH items on clearance... bad, I know, but I reasoned that I need foundation and wear it every day, and then I got a few nail polishes, increasing my total NP stash to 15 or something. lol I haven't bought anything in over a month, either, so I'm using my knee injury as a get-out-of-jail-free card!

  	I got the GOSH Cover Me Up Makeup Mousse in Shade 02, Sheer - it's a touch dark, but blends well so I can make it work, especially in the summer. I only paid 10 bucks, so I'm not complaining!  It had good coverage, felt silky going on, and lasted all day without a primer. I didn't even use concealer today! *GASPS*

  	The nail colours I got were GOSH Wild Lilac, Essie Sexy Divide, and Witchcraft Nail Art polishes in White and Silver. I made a cool dotted modern mani with them, and it looks really fun! I'll take pics in the morning 

  	Day 7, ladies! Nighty night


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Well, I've been a little slower walking around the past couple days because I have tendinitis in my knee, and so I've been leaving the house earlier to get everywhere on time! I did a pretty look today, but didn't manage to get pics because by the time I was home it was dark  Sorry! Tomorrow I'll try!
> 
> EYES: Stila's Violetta (lid), Bare Foot Contessa (crease) and Chinois (highlight), all applied and blended with my fingers in my rush! Then Lancome Definicils mascara.
> 
> ...


  	gosh is a great brand! we get it in the uk and it is very resonably priced! enjoy your goodies!

  	today i used pigments that i literally haven't used in two years or so! i used the pink pigment from the make up artists cosmetics collection from 2009. then i used push the edge pigment in the crease and dazzlelight to highlight!


----------



## angi (Mar 31, 2011)

I had enough time to give this look a go this morning, thanks Lou! It looks super pretty. I made one small change to the look though, as when I put crest the wave on then used satin taupe I instantly thought, banana! My eyeshadow looks like I've taken my inspiration from a piece of fruit - so I added a bit of the gunmetal colour from the UD Alice in Wonderland Palette (Vorpal?) over satin taupe - which instantly improved the situation.

  	I think I'm going to work my way through my quads and palettes before moving on, seeing as I've nearly worked my way through the ones I have on my make up shelf - only Tone Grey left. I'm actually a bit excited about it, as I'm pretty sure I've got some awesome palettes stored away that need to see the light of day.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2011)

angi said:


> I had enough time to give this look a go this morning, thanks Lou! It looks super pretty. I made one small change to the look though, as when I put crest the wave on then used satin taupe I instantly thought, banana! My eyeshadow looks like I've taken my inspiration from a piece of fruit - so I added a bit of the gunmetal colour from the UD Alice in Wonderland Palette (Vorpal?) over satin taupe - which instantly improved the situation.
> 
> I think I'm going to work my way through my quads and palettes before moving on, seeing as I've nearly worked my way through the ones I have on my make up shelf - only Tone Grey left. I'm actually a bit excited about it, as I'm pretty sure I've got some awesome palettes stored away that need to see the light of day.


  	oh awesome! i'm pleased you like it and the change you made and shadow you added sounds like it would go great!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds like some gorgeous make up ladies!

	Lou - is that Brash & Bold pigment that you are talking about? (Or Bold & Brash - I get so confused with the pigment and the Dare to Wear lipglass! I own them both too so I should really know which is which!) Sounds lovely - Push the Edge and Dazzleray are so gorgeous.

  	Angi - it is sooo much fun rediscovering old quads & palettes!

  	Jenn - sounds like a nice wee haul, it's great to treat yourself now and then  Yay more nail polish!

  	I have been very good today and used quite a few products that haven't seen much love, or had only been swatched briefly before! Will add pictures later 

	Eyes: I washed Chartreuse pigment all over the lid, and worked Lucky Green e/s in the crease. I deepened the outer corner a little more with Swimming e/s, and applied Stars N Rockets e/s under my lower lash line. I used Smashbox Bionic mascara, which is great to rediscover - I threw out three mascaras that had had it in my quest for one that I hadn't used much! I also used Universal Mix piggy and Chanel Ivory e/s as highlights, and liquid liner.
  	Blush: I used the pink shade from the Mac in Lillyland pearlmatte e/s as blush, I lusted after this e/s for ages and have only swatched it briefly! Bad me - although to be fair the pigment is pretty poor, which doesn't encourage me to use it much. I also used Pearl Blossom BP from the Barbie collection as a highlight.
  	Lips: I used Giddy L/S and then caved & applied my old fave YSL Golden Gloss #2. I love YSL glosses!!
  	Nails: I am wearing CG Dorothy Who? for the first time! I applied four coats to get the opacity I wanted and am enjoying how sparkly and bright blue it is


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 31, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Eyes: I washed Chartreuse pigment all over the lid, and worked Lucky Green e/s in the crease. I deepened the outer corner a little more with Swimming e/s, and applied Stars N Rockets e/s under my lower lash line. I used Smashbox Bionic mascara, which is great to rediscover - I threw out three mascaras that had had it in my quest for one that I hadn't used much! I also used Universal Mix piggy and Chanel Ivory e/s as highlights, and liquid liner. 		 			Blush: I used the pink shade from the Mac in Lillyland pearlmatte e/s as blush, I lusted after this e/s for ages and have only swatched it briefly! Bad me - although to be fair the pigment is pretty poor, which doesn't encourage me to use it much. I also used Pearl Blossom BP from the Barbie collection as a highlight.
> Lips: I used Giddy L/S and then caved & applied my old fave YSL Golden Gloss #2. I love YSL glosses!!
> Nails: I am wearing CG Dorothy Who? for the first time! I applied four coats to get the opacity I wanted and am enjoying how sparkly and bright blue it is


  	Thanks!  Sounds like you have some awesome LE products to use up during the challenge! I'm really excited to see pics later! And that NP sounds beyond gorgeous!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 31, 2011)

Alright, here's day 8! 

  	EYES: Lauren Luke My Fierce Violets palette - Crushed Lilac (lid), Turkish Night (outer upper lashline and crease, outer lower lashline), Porcelain Dust (highlight, inner lower lashline), Tokidoki Perfetto liner in Carina (eggplant colour), MAC Coquette (brows), Lancome Definicils Mascara... also used her primer from this palette, which I like! 

  	CHEEKS: NARS Orgasm

  	LIPS: MAC Sheen Supreme l/s in Ultra Darling, MAC Lip Gelee in Resort Life (from Venomous Villains)

  	NAILS: GOSH Wild Lilac (base colour), Essie Sexy Divide (tips), Witchcraft Nail Art polish in White (dots)





















  	I'm looooving this mani! So fun and cute - it reminds me of cute, floral button-down shirts! lol.  I haven't given Orgasm any love in a while, so it was nice to whip it out today, and I haven't touched my Lauren Luke palette in ages but it is sooooo pretty and has so much product in it! Does anyone else have any of her palettes?

  	Off to bed - getting my hair coloured tomorrow!! Wish me luck


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah i love my alice palette too! the alice blue shadow is my favourite in it though!  Jen you look beautiful as usual! great eyes and you already know i love the nails! i shall copy that look!

  	today i am using two pigments! copper sparkle wet on the lid, chocolate brown in the crease. then i am using shroom to highlight. as a liner i'm just using ud zero. blush is sakura again and myth is my lippie of choice today. but i pat it down with my finger so it's not too concealer like!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to be blonde, (Evidence here if you want to see!) hence I have lots of make up that suits blondes...though my hair is now black. So I pulled out Blonde's Gold from the stash - sod's law!

  	I've used the Blonde's Gold all over and Boots 17 'Statuesque' (a taupe/metallic bronze) in the crease, with a bit of trusty carbon in the outer corners. Blitz n Glitz fluidline (I know you can't see the glitz but it's a softer black) as top liner and Powersurge eye pencil on the bottom. Lipgloss is Viva Glam V, which I just found my unopened backup of (hurrah for room clearouts!).

  	I've still not started taking pictures of these...tsk.


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 1, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Alright, here's day 8!
> 
> EYES: Lauren Luke My Fierce Violets palette - Crushed Lilac (lid), Turkish Night (outer upper lashline and crease, outer lower lashline), Porcelain Dust (highlight, inner lower lashline), Tokidoki Perfetto liner in Carina (eggplant colour), MAC Coquette (brows), Lancome Definicils Mascara... also used her primer from this palette, which I like!
> 
> ...


	Love the look! I love Ultra Darling on you - it looks just how I wanted it to look on me.

  	Those nails are absolutely brilliant.

  	Hope you love your new hair


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

Vixstar said:


> I used to be blonde, (Evidence here if you want to see!) hence I have lots of make up that suits blondes...though my hair is now black. So I pulled out Blonde's Gold from the stash - sod's law!
> 
> I've used the Blonde's Gold all over and Boots 17 'Statuesque' (a taupe/metallic bronze) in the crease, with a bit of trusty carbon in the outer corners. Blitz n Glitz fluidline (I know you can't see the glitz but it's a softer black) as top liner and Powersurge eye pencil on the bottom. Lipgloss is Viva Glam V, which I just found my unopened backup of (hurrah for room clearouts!).
> 
> I've still not started taking pictures of these...tsk.


	oh i love blitz and glitz as a daytime black liner! you look sounds lovely and you were a hot blonde! but i am sure you are a hot darker haired lady too!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 1, 2011)

Pics of yesterday's look...



	Copied & Pasted from the previous page 


  	Eyes: I washed Chartreuse pigment all over the lid, and worked Lucky Green e/s in the crease. I deepened the outer corner a little more with Swimming e/s, and applied Stars N Rockets e/s under my lower lash line. I used Smashbox Bionic mascara, which is great to rediscover - I threw out three mascaras that had had it in my quest for one that I hadn't used much! I also used Universal Mix piggy and Chanel Ivory e/s as highlights, and liquid liner.
  	Blush: I used the pink shade from the Mac in Lillyland pearlmatte e/s as blush, I lusted after this e/s for ages and have only swatched it briefly! Bad me - although to be fair the pigment is pretty poor, which doesn't encourage me to use it much. I also used Pearl Blossom BP from the Barbie collection as a highlight.
  	Lips: I used Giddy L/S and then caved & applied my old fave YSL Golden Gloss #2. I love YSL glosses!!
  	Nails: I am wearing CG Dorothy Who? for the first time! I applied four coats to get the opacity I wanted and am enjoying how sparkly and bright blue it is


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 1, 2011)

And today's look - feeling a bit bleh today, am a day away from being officially 30 weeks pregnant and the tiredness is kicking back in. Speaking of kicking, baby Noel has taken to kicking me awake - he even managed to kick my partner Mike away this morning when I was spooning him in my sleep! 
	Anyway, today I used...

	Eyes: Smashbox Bionic mascara again - this is a little clumpy, may treat myself to some new mascaras soon since I threw 3 out yesterday! Chanel Apricot & Ivory e/s, liquid liner - nice and easy to go with my bleh mood!
	Cheeks: Tarte cheekstain in Tipsy - I think I can use this before it goes, the pigment has just been pooling at the side a bit. Hard to describe. MAC Porcelain Pink MSF as a highlight.
	Lips: MAC Cockney lipstick which I am wearing for the first time - it's a lustre, I don't know why I thought it would be more pigmented when it's a lustre! Might try it with Cherry lipliner underneath another time 

	I took a picture inside but the flash made me look like an uber washed out Morticia Addams!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 1, 2011)

Hiya Ladies! Day 9 - no pic of it today because it was really subtle and the colours barely showed up on camera 

  	EYES: Girlie e/s, Lancome Definicils Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Amazon Princess Blush (had a reaaaally hard type getting any colour on my brush today, though! I had to switch to something with much denser bristles than my 187 to get any colour. So strange!)

  	LIPS: Mellow Mood l/s, Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss in 10 - Grapefruit

  	It was really pretty!  My new hair colour looks awesome - pretty much the same as my natural colour, but a tiny bit deeper and richer, shinier, and without the old crappy highlights!  This should give you an idea:





  	The lighting's not so great so my hair looks darker than it really is - it's really close to the true colour at the top, though! 



littlepickle said:


> I took a picture inside but the flash made me look like an uber washed out Morticia Addams!


  	Love this! Sorry you're in a bleh mood - those lips are smokin'! I totally don't see the Morticia - you need to see my grad photos from undergrad for that! (Super red lip, long straight dark hair, and pale winter NW15 skin! ) And yay for babies!! When are you due?


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Jenn  I took one outside in the end cause the one I took inside was super scary, the outside one (pictured) was much better! I'm due June 12th - getting close!
	I wanted Stars & Rockets soooo bad for ages and I think this is my second time using it? I'm terrible! I am jealous of all you ladies with the Alice in Wonderland palette, I still haven't got my hands on one (it would probably not get used much but the lust remains!)
  	Your make up today looks really gorgeous Jenn, and you are making me want to try Definicils  Lancome mascaras are pretty great, I've had Hypnose, Virtuose and L'Extreme and they were all great, but I ended up giving Oscillation to my sister - I just couldn't stop it from looking like a clumpy mess on me 
  	Unfortunately my bleh mood hasn't improved much - I work in customer services and my first caller of the day was very abusive and actually said "God forbid you ever have children"! A little late, but thanks lady...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> I took a picture inside but the flash made me look like an uber washed out Morticia Addams!


  	i'm sorry you ahev having a touch time right now sweetie! seems liek you have a very active guy in there! but on the plus side you look beautiful!

  	today i am wearing sweet sienna pigment! love this bad boy! i used the black gps on my lid. sweet siennea pm top and then i blended it into the crease. the dazzlelight to highlight. lots of black liner and mascara and a nude lip completes the look! my blush is orgasm and i used pearl ccb to highlight


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 2, 2011)

Pics, Lou, pics! I love seeing Sweet Sienna on, it looks so different on various skin tones - it looks quite silvery on my younger sister Amy, who is half Bangladeshi:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...148978961779940.28156.148544755156694&theater

  	Thanks for your kind comments  Yes I have a little footballer on my hands! (Or bladder, as it were)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Pics, Lou, pics! I love seeing Sweet Sienna on, it looks so different on various skin tones - it looks quite silvery on my younger sister Amy, who is half Bangladeshi:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...148978961779940.28156.148544755156694&theater
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments  Yes I have a little footballer on my hands! (Or bladder, as it were)


  	oh wow! yeah it is very silvery on her! on me it is more of a gun metal colour. i shall try take pictures when i get home from work. i've been having lighting issues recently because i apply my make up at 6am when it is still dark. then when i get home it usually looks like poop becauyse it's over 12 hours later! lol! and i need to find my camera battery charger today!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 2, 2011)

Awww, that's too bad! When you get the chance we'd love pics, but don't pressure yourself too much sweetie!

  	Off to write a French exam.... eep! Wish me luck!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Awww, that's too bad! When you get the chance we'd love pics, but don't pressure yourself too much sweetie!
> Off to write a French exam.... eep! Wish me luck!


  	good luck with your exam! i shall be taking pictures of various things tomorrow for sure so need the camera charger!!!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 2, 2011)

Today's face: with pictures (not great pictures, but pictures nonetheless!). The sun is shining, the birds are singing, and I pulled Gold Dusk from my stash!





  	That's me! (Excuse my slouch-around-and-cover-in-pigment top ) And no foundation, because I try to avoid wearing it during the day - my skin is very dry and doesn't like being covered.

  	Eyes: UDPP, Gold Dusk pigment all over the lid (Little Darlings), Lucky Jade shimmerstick with Golders Green pigment layered over in the outer corner. Lower lash lined with Lucky Jade with a Lime green pigment over it. (This is an old sample, I have NO idea what this is but please feel free to have a guess!). Upper liner is Blacktrack and just black pencil liner on the bottom.







  	Lips: Honeylove lipstick, with some Gold Dusk pigment mixed in. Mystery lipglass over the top!





  	Yes, the mystery lipglass... I haven't a clue as the label is all rubbed off:



 



  	If you can name it, I'd probably come and hug you. I love the colour. It's possibly from 2002-2004, as I know I've had it for ages. It's a clear/champagne colour with glitter that seems to be both gold and teal, depending on how the light catches it. I'm pretty sure it's not Snowgirl as I think I had that before and threw it out as it went odd. But who knows!

  	So..that's my face today. How are you looking, lovelies?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

you look beautiful! and to be honest i think your skin looks lovely without foundation! you are so lucky! and as for the green pigment it perhaps could be true chartreuce maybe? is the gloss white hot? i think that came out on 2002 or 2003....


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> you look beautiful! and to be honest i think your skin looks lovely without foundation! you are so lucky! and as for the green pigment it perhaps could be true chartreuce maybe? is the gloss white hot? i think that came out on 2002 or 2003....


	I've got True Chartruce and it's a bit more Lime-y than that, the TC is a bit yellower. It might actually be the Sleek 'Lime' pigment, come to think of it.


  	Ooh, good shout...the remnants of the label looked like it started with an S which threw me...will look at some swatches. Thanks!

  	Thank you for the kind comments...luckily I didn't zoom enough for anyone to see my well-like pores too much!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow Vixstar, your eyes are so blue! I loooove green eyeshadow, this is a super pretty look  And you're making me want to use Gold Dusk, I love how smooth and well pigmented that colour is!

	I hope the French exam went well, Jenn!

	Ooh fair enough, Lou, I've done the early morning make up application thing too, when I used to work 6:30 to 3 in a cafe - by the end of the day it's starting to look a bit sad and you just want to clean your face!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 2, 2011)

No photos today as I was in a rush, but today after all the talk of Sweet Sienna I used...

  	Eyes: Style Snob e/s washed all over lid, with Sweet Sienna pigment in the outer third and crease. I used Universal Mix pigment as a browbone highlight, which is really pretty but the fallout is INSANE!! I did my best to clean it up, but under my lower lashes is still pretty glittery! Think I'll stick to my trusted shades for the browbone and just use Universal Mix for the inner corner  I also used liquid liner and Smashbox Bionic mascara again.

	Cheeks: Bright Coral blush (I literally barely touch the blush with my brush and then blend like crazy, it's that pigmented!) and Oh So Fair beauty powder to soften

  	Lips: Cut a Caper lipstick and YSL Golden Gloss #2 over top

	Sweet Sienna looks quite a smokey taupe on me - very different to anything I usually wear, but in a good way


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 2, 2011)

I mixed it up a bit today!

  	Face:
  	MUFE HD Foundation in 110
  	BB concealer
  	MUFE HD Blush in 14
  	MAC Blush in Pink Cult
  	MSF in natural

  	Eyes:
  	Bobbi Brown in Bone, Heather and Fawn
  	NYX Jumbo sticks in Iced Mocha and Lavender
  	CG Lashblast in Black
  	Clinique Lower Lash in Black

  	Lips: MAC Milan Mode

  	Nails: Zoya in Sydney

  	Perfume: Juicy Couture


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

Debi looks so pretty and the nails really complete the look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







littlepickle said:


> Sweet Sienna looks quite a smokey taupe on me - very different to anything I usually wear, but in a good way


  	that is so awesome that you used sweet sienna! and yeah universal mix does have bad fallout. i try and dampen the brush to stop that happening so much!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I mixed it up a bit today!
> 
> Face:
> MUFE HD Foundation in 110
> ...


  	Yay, Debi! Eye makeup is back! lol This look I love - especially with the matching mani! That lip colour is really gorgeous on your skin tone.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 3, 2011)

K, here's Day 10 x2 and Day 11!  Not the best pics, but they'll give you an idea! 

  	Day 10 (Morning Exam Look):

  	EYES: AiW Palette, Drink Me Eat Me (lid), Chessur (outer half and crease), Mad Hatter (blended out as liner), Midnight Tea Party (topped over Chessur for glitter, which fell everywhere! lol), Lancome Definicils Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Revlon Golden Affair Sculpting Blush in Rose Rapture

  	LIPS: MAC Petals & Peacocks l/s (from Liberty of London) used lightly, topped with MAC Frozen Dream l/g













  	I really loved the lips on this look - I've been afraid of my P&P for a while now, but this was totally wearable, even for daytime! I did have glitter everywhere, though. lol Note to self - always wear shadow primer!!

  	Day 10 (Afternoon/Evening Look):

  	EYES: Soba (lid), Magnetic Fields (outer corner & crease), Feline Kohl smudged for a smokey eye and to tightline, Diorshow Waterproof Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Golden Bronzer, Nuance mineralized blush

  	LIPS: In Synch liner, Myth l/s, The Wee Coquette l/g, Baby Sparks dazzleglass









  	I felt like a porn star with this on! lol I liked it, but definitely not a look I would wear every day. I did end up blotting the lips afterwards, which made it more wearable but still had the same effect.

  	Day 11 (today! No pics, sorry!):

  	EYES: Motif, Diorshow Waterproof Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Nuance mineralized blush

  	LIPS: Beachbound l/s, Flurry of Fun l/g This is nice and natural and pretty - gave me a little bit of colour, but barely shows up on camera! I've officially used all of the cheek products I own, be they bronzer, blush, or highlights. They will now be recycled!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 3, 2011)

Debi, you look lovely! I love your nail polish and you are making me NEED Milan Mode!!



JennsJewelz said:


> K, here's Day 10 x2 and Day 11!  Not the best pics, but they'll give you an idea!
> 
> Day 10 (Morning Exam Look):
> 
> ...


	Wow you look soooo pretty, Jenn! I love both looks - will have to try Petals & Peacocks lightly like that too, I have been gearing myself up to use it again lately 

  	Okay, so today I went through my make up cabinet and used a TON of stuff that's had little to no love - I also depotted a bunch of stuff and put it in larger palettes to encourage me to use it!







  	I don't know if smokey browns suit me - I feel a little washed out, might put a bit more Marine Life on before I go to work! But anyway, I used:

	Eyes: Constructivist PP all over lids with Style Snob e/s washed all over. I used the chocolate brown shade from a Clinique Strawberry Fudge duo, and Copperclast pigment as a blend/outer third colour. I think it added some nice sparkle and depth. I used my favourite subtle browbone highlight, Chanel Ivory e/s, with Vanilla pigment in the inner corners, and a little Naked Lunch e/s in the inner third to highlight a little more. Liquid liner and mascara.. plus on my lower lash line I used the shimmery dark copper-brown end of a dual Modelista eye pencil, and Shu Uemara #11 Bronze Gold drawing pencil on the inner third.

	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover Up NC15, YSL Touche Eclat #2

  	Cheeks: Marine Life as a blush and highlighter. The more I look at these pics the more I want to apply extra blush!

  	Lips: YSL Golden Gloss #2 - again, naughty I know! Do try these if you can Jenn, they aren't as sticky as MAC glosses, smell amazing (like melon) and the gold flecks are so flattering. I use #2 all the time, but I have a couple more that should really get some love! Maybe over the next couple of days!

  	More eyeshadow shots:


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you very much 

  	I forget just how lovely Gold Dusk is, but it was nice enough that I've worn it to work again today - this time just with a fresh green eyeliner (pics if I remember tonight)


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 4, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *JennsJewelz* 




			Holy smokes girl have you got amazing baby blues!!!!  And I loooove that lip colour on you... I think it's going to have to go on my wishlist!!!





 	 		Thank you very much! *blush*

 	 		It was a good colour in the end - but honeylove is a more honey-ish colour (no, really?! ) - almost a pale coral so isn't that great with lemony gold. I mixed a fair bit of pigment in to get something paler. If I'd thought about it I could have used a lighter gold or champagne gloss, but I was rushing a bit by this point!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 4, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover Up NC15, YSL Touche Eclat #2
> Cheeks: Marine Life as a blush and highlighter. The more I look at these pics the more I want to apply extra blush!
> 
> Lips: YSL Golden Gloss #2 - again, naughty I know! Do try these if you can Jenn, they aren't as sticky as MAC glosses, smell amazing (like melon) and the gold flecks are so flattering. I use #2 all the time, but I have a couple more that should really get some love! Maybe over the next couple of days!


	I really love this look on you - I don't think it washes you out at all. remember, it's pale AND INTERESTING


----------



## bis (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, I am goen a while and missed so many great looks.  Vixstar, you have an amazing eye colour and great skin, no need to cover it up.  ElvenEyes, I love that you match your nails to your lips (or vice versa?), I never do that. I love the look with the BB eyeshadows, it looks so effortless.   LittlePickle, congrats on your baby and kudos for still looking after yourself. I know so many women that stop using makeup when they are more than three weeks pregnant. I will also steal your green-purple combo.  Jenn, great as usual. I love the P&P lips a lot, but I could never blot a lovely colour like P&P.  Last week was mostly greys:  EL Silver Leaf as base, Smoke & Diamonds with Mont Black and Mylar/Blanc Type to highlight.  Silver Leaf as base, Hold My Gaze, Mont Black and White Rabbit as highlight.  Club on the lid and lower lashline, Aquavert (and Stars'n'Rockets) in the crease and Blanc Type as highlight.    Today I am finally wearing Quarry (just for Jenn ) with Mont Black and Expensive Pink in the crease. Not sure about the combi though.  Anyone any good combinations with Expensive Pink? I am afraid it might be too warm for me  And I should wear Style Snob again. And Sweet Sienna. I need to do more depotting and pigment-pressing...


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 4, 2011)

My look for today:

  	Face:
  	MK Bronze 4 Matte Foundation
  	MK Concealer

  	Eyes:
  	Painterly PP as base and blended well as highlight
  	Hepcat on lid
  	Saddle in crease

  	Cheeks:
  	Pink part of AP blush

  	Lips:
  	Soft lips lip balm
  	Nightmoth liner
  	Athena's Kiss lg


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

I finally got a picture! lol! this is what i am wearing today.  the pigment is lovely lilly and i am wearing it on my lid. then i team it with love lace, suave intensions and dazzlelight shadow. and bubblegum lipstick because it's so pretty! and on the cheeks is on a mission! tomorrow i shall try and do an all pigment look again!

  	everybody is looking so lovely and the looks you are all doing sound great! keep it up guys!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you very much - you're too kind. And trust me, it was just forgiving shots, my skin's blotchy as all hell most of the time 

  	I love the sound of the third look - Aquavert & SnR sounds like a great look 

  	I find Expensive Pink to be a bit warm for me too, despite the fact that I use loads of Pink/Gold duochrome eyeshadows (Barry M '3' and Boots 17 'Funfair' are both staples of mine). I often layer over a gold metallic base (Bourjois' Brillance Miroitante in 'Beige Metallique' is great) which gives more irridescence and detracts from the peachiness. Or how about using it with some of the lighter silvers? Blending Silver Fog in the inner corner, using EP on the crease and perhaps something like Antiqued in the outer corner? Or using golds like Bright Sunshine or Gold Dusk blended in through EP to a bronze or copper (I'd use Copper Metal pigment but I'm pretty addicted to it). I'm full of ideas now - why does this never happen to me when I'm near my make-up boxes?


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I finally got a picture! lol! this is what i am wearing today.  the pigment is lovely lilly and i am wearing it on my lid. then i team it with love lace, suave intensions and dazzlelight shadow. and bubblegum lipstick because it's so pretty! and on the cheeks is on a mission! tomorrow i shall try and do an all pigment look again!
> 
> everybody is looking so lovely and the looks you are all doing sound great! keep it up guys!


	You look gorgeous! Such a sweet look - and very spring-like. 

  	I'm jealous of your blush, I wish it'd look like that on me. Gorgeous stuff lady.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

oh you are too kind! i have been paranoid about my skin recently. being that time of the month i have broken out and look kinda shitty  i do of course have a full face shot and an up close pic of the eyes.  but you will have to keep an eye out for those.... hopefully they will be going up on the Specktra blog which is being re-vamped as we speak!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 4, 2011)

Everyone looks so awesome and it is so much fun to go through the lists of what you all are using and seeing how we mix it up to get our looks!  This is really fun and inspiring! Oh, and matching your lips and nail polish was the big thing back in the 70's and early 80's.  When I sold Avon that was how people bought things.  The lipstick and the nail polish all had the same names so you would know what to match up with!  Next time you watch Edward Scissorhands pay attention to Dianne Wiest's character (Peg, the Avon Lady) and you will see how her lips match her nails.  That was one of the famous colours for Avon.  It was called something pink, but was the hot seller!  Somewhere they found a perfect dupe for it!

  	Here is today's look for me:

  	Face~
  	Estee Lauder Lucidity Foundation in Pale Ivory
  	MAC concealer in NW15
  	MUFE HD Blush in #4
  	MAC MSF in Natural Light
  	MAC blush in Buff

  	Eyes~
  	UDPP
  	MAC e/s in Digit and Scene
  	UD Pencil in Stray Dog
  	NYX Jumbo Pencil in Pots and Pans
  	Covergirl LashBlast Volumizing Mascara Black
  	Clinique Lower Lash in Black

  	Lips~
  	Revlon Lipstick in Gentlemen Prefer Pink

  	Zoya Nail Polish in Sydney still holding strong!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Everyone looks so awesome and it is so much fun to go through the lists of what you all are using and seeing how we mix it up to get our looks!  This is really fun and inspiring! Oh, and matching your lips and nail polish was the big thing back in the 70's and early 80's.  When I sold Avon that was how people bought things.  The lipstick and the nail polish all had the same names so you would know what to match up with!  Next time you watch Edward Scissorhands pay attention to Dianne Wiest's character (Peg, the Avon Lady) and you will see how her lips match her nails.  That was one of the famous colours for Avon.  It was called something pink, but was the hot seller!  Somewhere they found a perfect dupe for it!
> 
> Here is today's look for me:
> 
> ...


  	I agree, Debbie - I love this thread too!  It's an awesome way to get inspired and to make sure all our makeup gets some love! 

  	Looking pretty in pink, as usual!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 4, 2011)

Day 12!  Did this look for my last day of class! 

  	EYES: Odalisque (lid), Dandizette (upper lashline, outer lower lashline & crease), Vanilla e/s (highlight), Siahi fluidline (for winged liner), UD Flipside liner from AiW palette (lower tightline, lower inner lashline), Black Swan pg/l (upper tightline), Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Mighty Aphrodite blush, By Candlelight MSF

  	LIPS: Rimmel lipstick in 272 (? I think? I'll double-check later  ), MAC Strange Potion l/g









 







 





  	Sheesh, anyone else running out of products to use, or forgetting what they've used and what they haven't used?! lol... I'm going to try and get my checklist done tonight! I'm finished my last major project with just a few little things left to do, so if I can manage to finish everything, that's my plan!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks jen! you and debi both look great!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 5, 2011)

Gorgeous looks, ladies! I love the spring coloured pastels, Lou, and you look fab in bluey-green shades Jenn  I love all your pretty in pink looks Debi 

  	No pictures again today, I cheated on my eye make up but used neglected products for lips and cheeks, yay! Was having a bleh day again, baby Noel gave me a tummy ache this morning from a highly disruptive night of kicking, and I spent the day kind of half-ass cleaning the house and packing for our up coming move...

  	Eyes: Chanel e/s - Apricot on lid and Ivory as highlight (loooooove), Smashbox bionic mascara
	Cheeks: MAC Tippy blush - have depotted this and put it in my blush palette to make sure I use it! I compromised and swapped the Lillyland Pearlmatte e/s into the HK casing instead cause it's so pretty and I didn't want to waste the HK packaging 
  	Lips: Prestige l/s in Champagne, with Smashbox l/g in Stylist over top - nice, flattering nude lips


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 5, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Day 12!  Did this look for my last day of class!
> 
> EYES: Odalisque (lid), Dandizette (upper lashline, outer lower lashline & crease), Vanilla e/s (highlight), Siahi fluidline (for winged liner), UD Flipside liner from AiW palette (lower tightline, lower inner lashline), Black Swan pg/l (upper tightline), Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara
> 
> ...


 
  	I really like this look on you - the blue looks lovely, really striking. 

  	And no...I've probably got 100+ pigments still to try - I'm trying to use 2 or 3 each day to use them up quicker! I've got some spares and duplicates of sample sizes if anyone wants to try one - definitely got 3 Azrael Blues if anyone is crying out for a silver-blue?


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 5, 2011)

Well my lovely, you've hidden it well - our skin never looks as bad to others as we think it is! Just steer clear of those purples you love so much, they highlight redness elsewhere on one's face, after all!

  	Oooh...the specktra blog? Exciting stuff!  I shall keep my beady eyes peeled.


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 5, 2011)

Today's face, sans pictures I'm afraid:

  	I pulled out powerplum from my stash, not too neglected but I probably only use it 2-3 times a year. I usually wear it with a pinky base, but today I'm being a bit more bold - I've used a light silver all over my lid (Boots 17, no idea of the name as it lost its label!), with Cranberry in the outer crease and powerplum as top liner. On my lips I have Oversexed plushglass (ok, this one's a staple!). Simples.

  	How are you looking on this gloomy Tuesday?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

don't worry we will let everybody know when the blog is up and running! it's going to be awesome! and yes no purples for me right now!

  	today i did a quick and easy smokey eye - black gps on the lid with family crest pigment wet over the top. then dry family crest in the crease with shroom as a highlight. so easy and quick but so pretty! of corse lots of mascara and black liner go with it! for lips i used cremecup and as a blush nars orgasm because it was literally right there in front of me!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 5, 2011)

Today I went for the Runway Nudes look!

  	Face:
  	MUFE HD Foundation in 110
  	MAC Moisturizing Concealer in NW15
  	MAC Studio Sculpt in NW15
  	Maybelline Dream Matte Powder in LIght
  	MAC blush in Tenderling

  	Eyes:
  	UDPP
  	MAC Brule all over
  	BB Cement on lids
  	UD 24/7 liner in Bourbon
  	Revlon Brow Fantasy in Light Brown
  	CG LashBlast Fusion in Brown/Black

  	Lips:
  	MAC Pretty Please
  	SYL lipstick in #2

  	Nails:
  	Zoya Angel

  	Perfume:
  	LaVanilla


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the love, ladies!  Oooh Lou, Specktra blog sounds happy and exciting!!! 

  	Debbie, love the lippie and the nails again! I'm asking for Zoya polishes for my birthday - I've decided. lol!

  	Day 13! 

  	EYES: Sumptuous Olive, Dipdown Fluidline, Diorshow Waterproof Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Fusion Beauty Sculpt Diva Blush in Bella

  	LIPS: Smashbox Photo Finish l/s in Charming, Fusion Beauty Objects of Desire Lip Fusion in Rhinestone

  	No pics, but the Fusion Beauty stuff just came in from being ordered about a month ago before my no buy!  They're really pretty - Bella gives barely any colour, but feels really nice on and seemed to last well all day after being set with powder. Rhinestone is suuuuper pretty, even in its packaging! Not a huge fan of doe-foot applicators, though - I feel like I can never get out enough product! Still, I paid under $20 for both of these with shipping from Hautelook, and so I'm happy with them as $10.00 items - I would never have paid full price for them, though!!! (The gloss alone is normally $38.00. Yikes!)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

Debi i wish i looked as good as you with a nude look! Jan your look sounds pretty! and yes the specktra blog will be awesome!

  	today i am using one pigment - emerald green on my lids with club shadow in the crease and shroom to highlight. the i used a random brown urband decay liner. orgasm blush and fashion schoop gloss! simple but pretty!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you, Lou!  I think it look better in person and will definitely wear this look again, but maybe with a less gooey lipstick!  lol

  	I have also kept it simple today. No eye makeup as I am just hanging at home, doing stuff, and my eyes are super itchy and runny from pollen.  The usual for this time of the year.  So..I slapped some MUFE HD foundation in 110, MAC concealer, MAC MSF in Natural, NARS Angelika blush, NARS Albatross for highlighter, MAC Plink l/s and Clinique l/g in Whisper.  I look cute, fresh, pink and glowing.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you, Lou!  I think it look better in person and will definitely wear this look again, but maybe with a less gooey lipstick!  lol
> 
> I have also kept it simple today. No eye makeup as I am just hanging at home, doing stuff, and my eyes are super itchy and runny from pollen.  The usual for this time of the year.  So..I slapped some MUFE HD foundation in 110, MAC concealer, MAC MSF in Natural, NARS Angelika blush, NARS Albatross for highlighter, MAC Plink l/s and Clinique l/g in Whisper. * I look cute, fresh, pink and glowing. *


  	which is always a good look! i need nars angelika blush! such a lovely pink!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 6, 2011)

Day 14! Ahhh, still one last assignment to do, but I need to clean with my parents coming over tomorrow! lol

  	EYES: AiW Palette, Vorpal (Lid), Mushroom (outer corner & crease), Lancome Artliner, Feline Kohl (tightline), Diorshow Mascara

  	CHEEKS: BOAA Blush (it came in the mail this morning, the last thing I got before my no-buy - soo gorgeous! So glad I was able to find it at a decent price  Accidentally put on way too much though and had to tone it done with my MSFN! )

  	LIPS: Vincent Longo Lip Stain Lipstick in Nude, Sephora l/g in Rosy Glow


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 6, 2011)

I love the nudes on you Debi, and Jenn & Lou, your looks both sound really gorgeous! I am dying to see Sumptuous Olive e/s on and Emerald Green pigment too - that's one I haven't yet been able to find! (An authentic version anyway... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





  	It's soooo cold today! I'm off to _hopefully _buy a jersey that fits my 7 month preggy belly! My poor cardigans are definitely feeling the pressure, and none of them button over my belly  Today I'm wearing...

	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover Up NC15, Crushed Bougainvillea CCB on cheeks (haven't worn this in forever!)
  	Eyes: Lime Crime Candy Eyed Eye Shadow Helper, MAC Paint in Bare Canvas, MAC Give Me Liberty of London e/s all over lid, Chanel Apricot e/s on outer third, MAC Dear Cupcake e/s in crease (I'll be honest, I really just bought this for the name!), MAC Hopin' e/s (from one of the Heatherette trios I believe) as a highlight, Smashbox Bionic mascara, Australis liquid liner
  	Lips: Lime Crime Centrifuchsia l/s applied lightly and blotted as a stain (and it's still this bright! Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) with a dab of MAC Popster TLC over top.

  	Eyeshadow...


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 6, 2011)

Forgot to mention I am wearing China Glaze Something Sweet with Fairy Dust over top - although there is already tip wear on my right hand due to the amount of coats I needed to get Something Sweet opaque!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover Up NC15, Crushed Bougainvillea CCB on cheeks (haven't worn this in forever!) 		 			Eyes: Lime Crime Candy Eyed Eye Shadow Helper, MAC Paint in Bare Canvas, MAC Give Me Liberty of London e/s all over lid, Chanel Apricot e/s on outer third, MAC Dear Cupcake e/s in crease (I'll be honest, I really just bought this for the name!), MAC Hopin' e/s (from one of the Heatherette trios I believe) as a highlight, Smashbox Bionic mascara, Australis liquid liner
> Lips: Lime Crime Centrifuchsia l/s applied lightly and blotted as a stain (and it's still this bright! Yay
> 
> 
> ...


	super pretty soft look! i love it! and yes emerald green piggie seems to be one that is faked quite a bit 

  	i failed at the challenge today. i didn't use any pigments!! i sat down and had the naked palette from ud in front of me and just started to use it. half way through i thought 'bugger!' must have been half asleep when i did my make up today!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2011)

massive fail for me again today! i used different colours from the naked palette! but i shall be back to wearing pigments tomorrow i promice!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 8, 2011)

Yesterday I went to a murder mystery work do  It's hard to find prego-friendly costumes! I was Mrs White from Cluedo, which meant a white polka dot dress, a maid apron and a rolling pin, plus I cheated and had a red cardy to keep warm 

  	I used....
  	Face: MAC Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover Up NC15, Fleur Power blush, Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder
  	Eyes: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas paint, Chanel Apricot e/s for inner third, blended out into MAC Style Snob e/s, Chanel Ivory e/s as a highlight with MAC Gleam as a transition from lid to highlight, Smashbox Bionic mascara, Australis liquid liner, Ardel #110 lashes
  	Lips: Prestige Champagne lipstick, Smashbox Stylist lipgloss (I really liked this combination the other day) 
  	Bit of a fail for me yesterday too as I reused heaps of products!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 8, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Yesterday I went to a murder mystery work do  It's hard to find prego-friendly costumes! I was Mrs White from Cluedo, which meant a white polka dot dress, a maid apron and a rolling pin, plus I cheated and had a red cardy to keep warm
> 
> I used....
> Face: MAC Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover Up NC15, Fleur Power blush, Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder
> ...


  	Cute, I love it! I especially love that lip colour on you!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry I've been MIA - parents came for a surprise visit yesterday so I had some last minute cleaning to do and was entertaining, and then had a crazy day today! Just one more tiny assignment to finish for my master's - I'm hoping I get it done tonight, because tomorrow morning I'm off to Quebec for my cousin's baby shower! We're surprising her  I'll be away from Specktra until Wednesday, though! 

  	Alright, here's Day 15 from yesteday, and I didn't wear any makeup today (gasp!) but I did do a pretty mani for the baby shower! 

  	EYES: AiW Palette, Oraculum (Lid), Absolem (lower lashline), MAC Feline Kohl (tightline), Lancome Definicils Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Mighty Aphrodite Blush, By Candlelight MSF

  	LIPS: MAC Kissable Lipcolour in Temper Tantra (from Peacocky)



 







  	Super quick and easy look, but I felt so put together! I was pretty happy with this look 

  	And heres Day 16's mani:

  	Witchcraft Nail Art in White (tips), Silver (roses) and Essie Sugar Daddy (nail - over white, under silver)







 



  	Hard to capture the roses on camera, but it's really pretty in real life! And in case you couldn't guess, my cousin is going to have a little baby girl!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 8, 2011)

wow! love all the looks and pics everyone has posted...
  	i think i might try this out!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

temper tantra looks great on you jen! lovely lip colour indeed! today i used a pigment but it's still a bit of a cheat! i used the named palette for my eyes but then used teal pigment along my lower lash line! so i still used a pigment - just not very well! i have been lazy this week!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok - FOTD from last weekend as I forgot to upload it:

  	I pulled MAC Blue pigment from my stash, and teamed it up with gold (also, was off at my mum's house, hence scrappy brows, before someone tells me ):





  	That's Sea Me Shadestick as a base, with MAC Blue pigment over all across the lid, in the crease and above is Bourjois' Brilliance Miroitante in 'Beige Metallique' (possibly my favourite liquid eyeshadow and a fantastic metallic base) - a bit of Vanilla to highlight the browbone too. Top liner is Blacktrack and bottom just eye pencil.







  	And today, I got Sweet Sage out of the stash...





  	I used: UDPP, Gold Dusk pigment all over the lid, a thick line of Sweet Sage fluidline, and a thinner line of Gosh Long Lasting Eyeliner Pen in '001 - Green' (this stuff is terrible on its own but great over the lighter fluidlines, need to try it over shadestick too). I wore Barry M Liploss in 10 (smells of toffee!) but forgot to put it on before the pics.







  	So...that's my face today. How do you look, and have you been out in the glorious sunshine?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

ohh you look beautiful in all the pics! i love blue pigment! sadly i do not have that one  it makes me sad! and your brows look much nicer than mine! i don't think they look scrappy at all!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 10, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ohh you look beautiful in all the pics! i love blue pigment! sadly i do not have that one  it makes me sad! and your brows look much nicer than mine! i don't think they look scrappy at all!


	Thank you  I only have a sample pot of the blue but always keep my eyes peeled for more as it's down to the last few uses... booo! I'm just glad pigment goes a long way! If I ever get a fullsize I shall let you know


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

Vixstar said:


> Thank you  I only have a sample pot of the blue but always keep my eyes peeled for more as it's down to the last few uses... booo! I'm just glad pigment goes a long way! *If I ever get a fullsize I shall let you know *


  	oh please do! hee hee!

  	today i used quite a few pigments! here is a piccie!





  	i used the following -
  	face- magically cool powder and revlon colourstay foundation
  	eyes- mutiny, lark about and bell bottom blue pigments, submarine and gesso shadow and ud zero liner
  	lips- mufe 8c qua liner and mac port red lippie. 

  	My crease is meant to be a bit more defined and almost 'cut'. you guys might see why i did my look this way when the blog launches! hee hee!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking gorgeous ladies! I have an OJ of Blue (Rebel Rock release) pigment but it's almost empty, otherwise I'd certainly offer samples  It's such a lovely colour. 
  	I love the double liner Vixstar, I shall have to try that!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Looking gorgeous ladies! I have an OJ of Blue (Rebel Rock release) pigment but it's almost empty, otherwise I'd certainly offer samples  It's such a lovely colour.
> I love the double liner Vixstar, I shall have to try that!


	we shall all have to look out for the pigment and then maybe share it or something!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh gorgeous! I'm loving your Naughty Nauticals look 

  	Love the necklace too - looks very LOTR.


LMD84 said:


> i used the following -
> face- magically cool powder and revlon colourstay foundation
> eyes- mutiny, lark about and bell bottom blue pigments, submarine and gesso shadow and ud zero liner
> lips- mufe 8c qua liner and mac port red lippie.
> ...


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 10, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Looking gorgeous ladies! I have an OJ of Blue (Rebel Rock release) pigment but it's almost empty, otherwise I'd certainly offer samples  It's such a lovely colour.
> I love the double liner Vixstar, I shall have to try that!


	Thank you very much  I have to admit, I only did it as the sweet sage splurged on a little thick...it was a repair job! 

  	I did a similar look today using black and hot pink - didn't get a pic though so I'll have to do it again soon.


----------



## bis (Apr 10, 2011)

Woah, I missed so much!   Tanks ElvenEyes for the trivia about the lipsticks, the next time I'll watch a movie I'll make sure to watch out for it. And I love the nude look you did, I wish they would look this good on me.  I really love all the looks you did.  Lou, I need to copy more of your looks, they are using colour combinations I would never use.   Jen, I will steal the Odalisque/dark blue combo, love blue smokey eyes.   Vixstar, love the one with the blue on the lid and the gold in the crease. Very colourful w/o being too much obvious. Love combos like this.  The double line is my vacation look, all I bring are a bunch of mini 24/7 liners, concealer and mascara and I am good to go on vacation ompom:


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2011)

i have never tried the double liner line! i shall have to try that on super hot days because it looks so pretty!  and thanks - i always like to experiment!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 11, 2011)

Aha! My little grey cells remembered something, clearly. It's a beautiful necklace.

  	The double line is good in the summer - especially with fluidline and liquidlast, it stays on all day, no matter how hot you get or how much you swim (well, just about!). Easy peasy. I'm sure there'll be more on here soon - hurrah for sun!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you very much - me too, I love a bright colour that flashes when you blink 

  	YAY for holidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmm, some old faves have been popping up but I am still making sure to use my neglected bits and bobs along with them!

  	Yesterday's look - bonus preggy belly!









	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover Up NC15, Oh So Fair Beauty Powder, Spectacle! Highlight Powder
	Eyes: Style Snob e/s all over lid (I got this recently and it's so easy to work with, I find it really hard to resist!), Blue Brown pigment in crease (hadn't used this in forever), with Carbon e/s as winged liner (can you believe I've never used Carbon before this?), Naked Lunch as a blend between Blue Brown and highlight, Chanel Ivory e/s as a highlight, Smashbox Bionic mascara
  	Lips: Strange Potion lipglass

  	Today I went door knocking to find my cat Ted, who had been missing since the end of March - and found him enjoying the old lady next door's company! We are moving house at the end of the week, so I was pretty stressed about finding him, now I just have to keep him inside until moving day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ah well - yay Ted, I'm so happy to have my little boy back, and he deigned to pose for a photo with me 













  	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover Up NC15, Dollymix blush, Smashbox Soft Lights duo in Film/Premiere - used the highlighter from this
  	Eyes: Lime Crime Treasure Chest Magic Dust all over lid, with Museum Bronze pigment in the crease, Chanel Ivory e/s as a highlight and a touch of Lime Crime Nymph Magic Dust on the browbone. Smashbox Bionic mascara, Australis liquid liner - haven't used my Lime Crime shadows in FOREVER!
  	Lips: Speak Louder lippy, Dazzlepuss dazzleglass


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Eyes: Style Snob e/s all over lid (I got this recently and it's so easy to work with, I find it really hard to resist!), Blue Brown pigment in crease (hadn't used this in forever), with Carbon e/s as winged liner (can you believe I've never used Carbon before this?), Naked Lunch as a blend between Blue Brown and highlight, Chanel Ivory e/s as a highlight, Smashbox Bionic mascara 		 			Lips: Strange Potion lipglass
> 
> Today I went door knocking to find my cat Ted, who had been missing since the end of March - and found him enjoying the old lady next door's company! We are moving house at the end of the week, so I was pretty stressed about finding him, now I just have to keep him inside until moving day
> 
> ...


	aw you look so pretty! golden eyes suit you! and your looking lovely while pregnant and i am so happy you found your kitty!!

  	Today i am wearing no make up! but will be back to the challenge tomorrow!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 12, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Eyes: Style Snob e/s all over lid (I got this recently and it's so easy to work with, I find it really hard to resist!), Blue Brown pigment in crease (hadn't used this in forever), with Carbon e/s as winged liner (can you believe I've never used Carbon before this?), Naked Lunch as a blend between Blue Brown and highlight, Chanel Ivory e/s as a highlight, Smashbox Bionic mascara 		 			Lips: Strange Potion lipglass
> 
> Today I went door knocking to find my cat Ted, who had been missing since the end of March - and found him enjoying the old lady next door's company! We are moving house at the end of the week, so I was pretty stressed about finding him, now I just have to keep him inside until moving day
> 
> ...


  	Oh look at your lovely preggy belly!  Exciting times!

  	Glad you found your cat, and good luck keeping him inside (without you going mad!)

  	I love the gold on you, it's a really lovely look


----------



## bis (Apr 12, 2011)

[quote name="Vixstar" url="/forum/thread/174238/the-all-new-shop-your-stash-challenge/120#post_2105881"]



Thank you very much - me too, I love a bright colour that flashes when you blink 
 
YAY for holidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! 




[/quote]  Yes, that's it exactly. Every time you blink you flash colour   Littlepickle, great looks, I need to get out my Style Snob again. You look really great being pregnant. And good to hear that  you found your cute little cat, he sounds like a gourmet     Today I wore:  Painterly Paint Pot, Mylar to highlight, inner corner Solar White, on the lid Shimmermoss and Scene in outer corner and crease. Mont Black to deepen the outer corner.  Tarnish to line. I swear Tarnish is the smoothest liner except Feline I ever had   Btw, do your paint pots also smell like pudding? Or is it just mine?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 13, 2011)

No pics because I am just hanging at home today since it is pouring out and I am super tired.  So, skipped eyes (typical off day for me!) and used:

  	Tinted Moisturizer by Clinique
  	Bronzer by Bobbi Brown
  	Highlight with Miss Behave
  	Clinique Chubby Stick in Mega Melon
  	Dior Addict l/s #680


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

today i got back to this challenge and used a pigment!  i used fresh greem mix mes on my lids and then deep purple piggie in the crease! then ud sin shadow to highlight, mac maytery liner and myth as a lippie. which annoyingly is drying my lips out right now!!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had a lazy couple of days and just wore a nude eyeshadow and a bit of mascara (lazy, lazy!)

  	Today, I made the effort and have done a similar look to the Blue-pigment one above but instead have:

  	Violet pigment on the lid
  	Boots 17 'Spirit' in the crease (shimmery smoky grey) with
  	Blacktrack eyeliner

  	...and my black glasses on - my OH calls me 'supernanny' with these on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Pics if I remember when I get in...but there's an after-work pub plan so it seems unlikely 

  	It's a bit quiet round these parts - how are your faces?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 14, 2011)

Hiya ladies! There were some beautiful things happening while I was gone! 

  	Just got back, and I'll be back to the challenge tomorrow morning! I was only able to bring a small travel case with me, so I only had the essentials and cheated by re-using my favourites  I'm excited to get back to this! Every look I see inspires me to do something else! (I think that double-liner idea might be the thing I try tomorrow morning! )

  	TTFN!


----------



## katred (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh wow! I only just found this thread, but I've already been trying to go through my stash of lipsticks. It's insane, because there are some in there that still haven't seen the light of day, despite the fact that I love them. So in recent days I've been pulling out all those lipsticks that time had forgotten. Now that I see what everyone else is doing, I want to set a challenge for myself. So here's one look with a colour I hadn't tried in a while. 







  	eyes: inglot #352 e/s, mauvement pigment, chanel fauve e/s, bloodline pigment, on the hunt l/l, smolder e/l, ysl faux cils mascara
  	cheeks : amazon princess blush
  	lips: blood red l/s

  	i almost didn't go for this colour, because it looked so little like the name implied, but it's such a lovely rose-pink shade.

  	So, now that I have you ladies to keep me honest, I can officially start my l/s challenge!

  	Love seeing everyone's looks!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

Kate you look so pretty! blood red lippie looks amazing on you! 

  	today i failed again. i used the naked palette! but in my defence i was super tired when doing my make up today!  lol!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 15, 2011)

This is my face today.





  	Same make up as yesterday, because I got home drunk last night and forgot to change over my make up bag.

  	Probably do some closeups another time, we were taking Serious Work Pictures, as you can tell.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

^hee hee! your serious work pictures are like the serious pictures i take at work! lol!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Yay, Katred! That lippie is gorgeous, but definitely not blood red! lol
  	And Vixstar.... I have no words. That face is priceless! lol And you gotta love second day smoky eyes!
  	Lou, we'll forgive you  Some days there is no time and you have no energy!

  	Here's what I wore today - no pics because I had to rush out the door!

  	EYES: Naked pigment, Jigs & Jives Pigment (mini vials from the Tartan Tale Holiday Smokey Eyes Kit)

  	CHEEKS: BOAA Blush (soooooo much love! )

  	LIPS: Dior Addict Ultra Reflect Gloss in Stretchy Brown (537) - my 2nd fave gloss of all time, the first being the same one in Jersey Pink! Such gorgeous colours, and not sticky! This colour looks amazing with a slight tan or while wearing bronzer in the summer (although I'm always quite pale - I don't do tanning! )

  	And, P.S..... OFFICIALLY DONE MY MASTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ^hee hee! your serious work pictures are like the serious pictures i take at work! lol!


	Clearly, you're as classy as we are


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Kate you look so pretty! blood red lippie looks amazing on you!
> 
> today i failed again. i used the naked palette! but in my defence i was super tired when doing my make up today!  lol!



 	I've been meaning to ask you - how/when/where did you get your naked palette? I would literally would have given anything to get one - but I never saw them in HofF or Debenhams... tell me your secret, pleeeease?


----------



## katred (Apr 15, 2011)

Congratulations Jenn!!!!! Go out and party and get yourself a present!!

  	I'm trying to continue with the lipstick challenge. I wore Inglot 151 because I wanted to try to see if I could get a look that resembled some of the products from Quite Cute by using what I already have. 

  	I also did a quick look with some new Inglot shadows and Chanel's Antigone Rouge Coco Shine, mostly because I wanted to review the RCS for my blog and I didn't have good pictures of me wearing it. 

  	So far, so good. I'm going to keep listing things in here because I want to be able to keep track of them all. Trying to keep a list. Right now I have a split lip, so I might be switching to glosses for a few days. Or at least very moisturising lipsticks.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

Vixstar said:


> I've been meaning to ask you - how/when/where did you get your naked palette? I would literally would have given anything to get one - but I never saw them in HofF or Debenhams... tell me your secret, pleeeease?


  	i bought it from debenhams a few days before the release date because the girl is quite nice to me! i have never seen it in stock since either which is crazy! and whenever it comes online it seems to sell out again! i actually love it so much that i will buy another one because it is the perfect palette for me to take when i go on managers conferances and i have to look all professional!

  	today i sucked again - but i promise i shall use pigments tomorrow!


----------



## bis (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats on your master, Jenn. Feels great, doesn't it   I tried a look with pigments yesterday and I had to take it all off. Pigment all over my face, in my hair, virtually everywhere. No idea why, did nothing differently compared to the last time :dunno: So I went with my Inglot shadows , Blanc Type to highlight, Mehr on the lips and Brit Wit on the cheeks with Perfect Topping over it.


----------



## Romina1 (Apr 16, 2011)

I decided to use eyeshadows I never use (I don't like to go to the pink side) but I did last night because I wanted to try Playtime l/s.

  	FACE:
  	MAC Prep & Prime, MAC MSF Foundation NC20, MAC Studiofinish concealer NW20, MAC MSF Natural in Light Medium, Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess bronzer, MAC Giggly blush
  	EYES:
  	MAC Bare Study paintpot, MAC Swish, MAC Sketch, MAC Humid (as lower lid liner), MAC Blacktrack, L'oreal Voluminous
  	LIPS:
  	MAC Playtime

  	Sorry for the messy hair!
  	After the photos I added MAC #3 Lashes and I had my hair done!


----------



## katred (Apr 16, 2011)

Romina, those colours look gorgeous on you! You make me want to pull out all of those colours (but to be fair, I should wait a while before wearing Play Time again...)

  	Today's lipstick is Cockney with Redd lip liner. I love that combo, because Cockney is just such an in-your-face red and that pencil makes it all the more audacious. It's an absolutely miserable day here- cloudy and hailing if you can believe. So at least my lips are bright and cheery...


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 17, 2011)

katred said:


> Romina, those colours look gorgeous on you! You make me want to pull out all of those colours (but to be fair, I should wait a while before wearing Play Time again...)
> 
> Today's lipstick is Cockney with Redd lip liner. I love that combo, because Cockney is just such an in-your-face red and that pencil makes it all the more audacious. It's an absolutely miserable day here- cloudy and hailing if you can believe. So at least my lips are bright and cheery...


  	What a lovely bright look - definitely chasing away the clouds 

  	Jenn - congratulations! Now you get your life back  How are you going to celebrate?

  	I've stayed indoors and painted my nails three times deciding which colour I like this week....the face is naaaaaked and covered in moisturiser. It's classy look...I might share my 'monster' face with you girls one day...if you're lucky!

  	I hope you all have a lovely week planned?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2011)

i am loving everybodies pictures! thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 18, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> we shall all have to look out for the pigment and then maybe share it or something!


	Have you seen this review of Milani's 'Blue My Mind' at Temptalia? That looks like a pretty close dupe - might see if I can get my paws on one and I'll do a comparison....


----------



## katred (Apr 18, 2011)

Vixstar- I absolutely LOVE your avatar pic!!! Had me laughing my head off this morning! I'm loving everyone's "challenge" results. I actually tend to do fairly well at circulating my lippies, but I'm holiding myself to it this time. I'm going to countdown a month where I'm not allowed to use the same lip colour twice. 

  	So so far, including the ones that I've already listed (as well as a few I haven't mentioned), I have:

  	Blood Red
  	Rue d'Bois
  	Guerlain Grenade (I was going to hold myself to Mac only, but I didn't want anyone to feel left out, it'll still be mostly Mac)
  	Show Orchid
  	Yash
  	Cockney
  	Pomposity
  	So Chaud (wearing that today, since it's another grey day... so gloomy... Calls for bright colours, although at this rate, I'm going to end up wearing all of my brights before the clouds lift)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

katred said:


> Vixstar- I absolutely LOVE your avatar pic!!! Had me laughing my head off this morning! I'm loving everyone's "challenge" results. I actually tend to do fairly well at circulating my lippies, but I'm holiding myself to it this time. I'm going to countdown a month where I'm not allowed to use the same lip colour twice.
> 
> So so far, including the ones that I've already listed (as well as a few I haven't mentioned), I have:
> 
> ...


  	great going Kate!! I have been slacking because for the past coupld of days i haven't used any make up, let alone any pigments! hee hee!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi again everyone! I've been MIA again because I've had lots of work, and have gotten a few call backs from some school for teaching abroad - so far a school in Germany and in Shanghai, China seem promising and we have interviews coming up! Plus, my French AQ course has just started, and I know have a crapload of work back on my plate. *sighs* But it feels great to be done my degree! 
 	Me too, Lou! I've been tutoring, training and running all over with family, so I've barely had any makeup on! I'm hoping to get back into it not that I'm back at home officially


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 19, 2011)

K, I'm gonna call this Day 17 and Day 18, then tomorrow will be Day 19  The first one was the look I wore out dancing on Saturday night, and then I have what I wore on Sunday to see Jerome's family, if I can remember it!

  	Day 17:

  	EYES: Antiquitease Royal Assets Smokey Eyes Palette - Rondelle (lid, inner half of lower lashine), Courtly Grey (outer half and crease), Knight (deepen crease, outer half of lower lashline), Feline (tightline), Blacktrack fluidline (line), my usual L'Oreal Collagen Waterproof mascara, whatever it's called lol

  	CHEEKS: Oh So Fair BP, By Candlelight MSF

  	LIPS: Mixture of Woo Me and Enchantee Kissable Lip Colours

  	NAILS: Liberty of London collection Blue India n/p



 





 



  	Just a really soft silvery gray smokey eye - I had a really floaty spring dress on in pink and pale khaki green, so I was trying to keep the look fresh and simple. Here's a pic from the H&M website:





  	And I loooove this n/p - a gorgeous cream, shiny, opaque and streak-free at 2 coats. 

  	Day 18 (sorry, no pics!  ),

  	EYES: UD AiW Palette, Muchness (AKA X, lid), Underland (AKA Flash, used lightly to softly line upper and lower lashline, lightly in the crease) Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Mighty Aphrodite Blush

  	LIPS: Drive Me Wild l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

i actually used a pigment today! hooray!! i used paperazshe shadow on my lid and herritage rouge piggie in the crease and then naked pigment to highlight - pretty!


----------



## katred (Apr 20, 2011)

@Jenn- That look is lovely! Very spring-like and soft- perfect combo with the dress. 

  	@Lou- That combination sounds very rich- any pictures?

  	Yesterday's lipstick was Good to Be Bad, which I haven't had too long, but which I haven't done more than try on. For some reason, my Sheen Supremes keep getting overlooked. Perhaps because it's still like bloody winter here. Yesterday was at least sunny (although cold for late April), but today it's back to gloom and freezing rain. I don't even really have to leave the house today, but somehow, even in my home office, I feel better when I'm dressed and made up. Like I have to look professional for the cats or something.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

katred said:


> @Jenn- That look is lovely! Very spring-like and soft- perfect combo with the dress.
> 
> @Lou- That combination sounds very rich- any pictures?
> 
> Yesterday's lipstick was Good to Be Bad, which I haven't had too long, but which I haven't done more than try on. For some reason, my Sheen Supremes keep getting overlooked. Perhaps because it's still like bloody winter here. Yesterday was at least sunny (although cold for late April), but today it's back to gloom and freezing rain. I don't even really have to leave the house today, but somehow, even in my home office, I feel better when I'm dressed and made up. Like I have to look professional for the cats or something.


  	sadly i took no pictures because i was running late! and now i look like a hot mess over 12 hours later! lol!  sorry you are having sucky weather right now


----------



## katred (Apr 20, 2011)

Hopefully it improves tomorrow.

  	Sorry to have missed you look! I know I tried to take a photo of myself after a night out because I'd been really happy with the way my makeup looked. Turned out my face hadn't quite kept up. Gave me a real fright, actually. I looked like one of those guys who opens the Ark of the Covenant in Raiders of the Lost Ark. Heritage Rouge is one of those colours that has always tempted me, but I never got it...

  	Just to keep myself honest, I created a page on my blog to track my adventures in lipsticks:

  	http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/p/30-days-of-lips.html

  	So now I _have_ to stick with it...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

oh that is an awesome blog post! i shall bookmark it!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 21, 2011)

Phew, finished moving house! Well, I've still got a lot of tidying to do at the new house, but half the battle is won  Non challenge related photo...





  	Our new house is two storey, a first for our cats, and they are loving the staircase! Here's Ted Mosby in his favourite spot - halfway up and in everyone's way 

  	I feel like I've missed so much! I've only worn make up two or three times in the past week due to moving house and having the flu, so haven't had much to share, but I wasn't able to get online to share anyway.
  	Katred - the blog post is such a great idea! Will have to keep an eye on it  Welcome to the challenge too, I'm loving your looks, Cockney looks gorgeous on you - just the way I want it to look on me 
  	Lou - that combination with Heritage Rouge sounds gorgeous!
  	Jenn - congrats on finishing your degree, that is awesome! Sounds like you have some amazing opportunities coming up too 

  	Okay, here are the two looks I have to share - one from work last Thursday:








  	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Marine Life
  	Eyes: Lime Crime Candy Eyed primer, MAC Bare Canvas paint, MAC Nylon e/s all over lid, Sugarpill Junebug e/s in crease and under lower lash line, MAC Old Gold pigment on centre of lid, Chanel Ivory e/s as a highlight, Australis liquid liner, Smashbox Bionic mascara
  	Lips: Smashbox l/g in Stylist

  	And one from yesterday:





  	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
  	Eyes: Lime Crime Candy Eyed primer, MAC Bare Canvas paint, Smashbox Bionic mascara, MAC Blacktrack fluidline applied on tightline - first time trying this, my eyes stung all night! Will have to experiment with different liners to make this work. Dior e/s palette in Incognito - all shades except the slate grey  
  	Lips: Lime Crime l/s in Countessa Fluorescent applied super lightly as a stain


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

you look pretty in your pictures! and that is so funny that he likes to sit on the stairs! i am pleased the move went well for you


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 22, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Phew, finished moving house! Well, I've still got a lot of tidying to do at the new house, but half the battle is won  Non challenge related photo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Cute kitty! Congrats on the move!  Thanks so much - it feels good to be done, although there's still lots happening right now! I love all of yout looks, as usual - I especially love the pink lippie with the scarf!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a little behind, but here's my makeup from the past 3 days:

  	Day 19:

  	EYES: Antiquitease Royal Assets Smokey Eyes Palette - Maid of Honour (all over), Palatial (lid) & Majestic (crease & lashline), Dipdown Fluidline (liner & lower waterline), Black Swan (upper waterline), Lancome Definicils Mascara

  	CHEEKS: NARS Orgasm, By Candlelight MSF

  	LIPS: Mehr l/s



 







  	Day 20:

  	EYES: Club, Lancome Definicils Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Dainty Mineralized Blush

  	LIPS: Viva Glam V ls & l/g



 


  	Please excuse the after shower hair! 

  	Day 21 (today! ):

  	EYES: MAC Peacocky Mega Metal shadows - Prance (highlight), Top of the Posh (lid), Mating Call (outer corner and crease, inner half of lower lashline), Noir Plum (liner, outer half of lower lashline), Quarry (brows), Feline Kohl (tightline), Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Pink Cult, NARS Illuminator in Copacabana

  	LIPS: Dior Addict Lipstick in Model #564



 




  	So yesterday I went to Sephora to get my "I'm done my Master's and should have a job soon" treats with my 15% off bonus. I ended up getting the Kate Walsh fragrance Boyfriend in the roller ball, which has captured my heart like no other fragrance yet has. Something about it just pulls me in - it evokes a very strong memory in me, but I can't place it, so there's some mystery there. And on my skin, the vanilla and woodsy notes blend and mellow out like a dream. Just stunning, although apparently it's been a hit or miss for a lot of people. On me, the best explanation I've come up with so far is a strange but wonderful mixture mix of Lush (the store), incense and root beer. Go figure. I also picked up one of the new Dior lippies in Model which I am wearing today and loving, and although I almost picked up Tokyo as well, I decided to wait for another day so that I could pick up the NARS Illuminator in Copacabana. Gorgeous shimmery goodness. I ordered 2 new of the new Bite lippies online and am waiting for them, and then Haute Couture had a NYX Black Label sale and I bought the 2 full lipgloss sets at $20 bucks each. A crazy steal, although lord knows I don't need any more lip products! Still, it was nice to treat myself! Now I'm waiting till my next paycheck, which hopefully comes out before Surf Baby! I'm off to see family for the Easter, so I hope you all enjoy your weekends!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Lou & Jenn  Loving the looks, Jenn! Always nice to spoil yourself a bit and you deserve it!
	I am officially counting down to my birthday on May the 9th (16 days!!) because the Quite Cute collection pre-launch thingy is then and my wonderful boyfriend is packing me off with vouchers for spending goodness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm dragging my younger sister along too, I can't wait, even though I only want Giggly & Sakura blushes - I love launches!!

  	I did my make up yesterday and was all set to run out the door when work called to say they didn't need me! Apparently no one is feeling the need to call/email customer services at Trade Me (NZ Ebay) over Easter weekend, so there's not much to do. Ah well, spent the evening cuddled up in bed munching on choccy and watching Castle with the boyfriend.





  	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Guerlain Meteorites 02 Pink Fresh (had a mini of these that I'd never used! Sooo pretty)
  	Eyes: Lime Crime Candy Eyed Primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Naked Lunch all over lid, Gleam in centre of lid and blended out, Chanel Ivory e/s as main highlight with a touch of If It Sparkles pigment on browbone, Shimmermint shadestick under lower lash line, Juxt over Shimmermint to soften, Smashbox mascara, Australis liquid liner
  	Lips: ModelCo Liplights in Coral - this used to be one of my faves and I haven't touched it in an age - Shop your stash win!


----------



## katred (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm really getting inspiration from everyone's looks! Littlepickle- I especially love the one with the pink-stained lips, like an intense colour, but still very restrained. I'm excited because I got to wear my Rouge d'Armani 404 out last night. I found it last week, although it was a limited edition colour from their holiday collection, this incredibly pigmented red with enough shimmer to almost qualify as metallic without looking frosty at all. I have no idea how they accomplished that, but between their lipsticks and the new shadows, I'm increasingly convinced that Armani has magical little elves working in their development department. Wish they had more of a colour range on the lippies, but it's probably best for me that they don't.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 22, 2011)

Katred, I'd love to try some Armani products, but the cosmetic line isn't sold here  That lippy sounds amaaaazing though! It sounds like what I wanted Baby's On Fire Dazzle l/s to be. Pics please?

  	After my absence, I feel a bit like I'm spamming the thread! Here's today's look - please excuse my naked, ultra pale and very chapped lips!




  	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Revved Up pigment as blush (it is a bit washed out in the photo but looks really nice!), Pearl Blossom BP as highlight
  	Eyes: Lime Crime Candy Eyed Primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Crush Metal Pigments in Stacked 2 - Tan shade all over lid, Tan pigment in crease, Vanilla pigment as highlight, Smashbox mascara and Australis liquid liner
  	Lips:


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, now I'm definitely spamming the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I hope everyone's enjoying their Easter!







  	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Rose pigment as blush
  	Eyes: Lime Crime Candy Eyed Primer, MAC Cuddle Shadestick, Sugarpill Goldilux Loose shadow all over lid, Glamour Doll Eyes Dollhouse in inner third, MAC Nylon e/s washed over browbone, Australis liquid liner, Smashbox Bionic mascara
  	Lips: YSL Golden Gloss #6

  	I'm terrible at using my shadesticks and forget all about my loose eyeshadows too, so I'm glad I gave them some love today  I'd never actually used this YSL gloss either, it looks really dark and scary in the tube but I love it on


----------



## katred (Apr 24, 2011)

LittlePickle- keep spamming the thread as much as you want! That's what it's here for. 

  	Sorry that you don't get Armani there. It's worth sending them an email through their web site to bug them, since no company likes to say that they can't offer their products to a prospective customer. Maybe they'll have a solution for you. 

  	Here's a pic of me wearing the RdA 404. It was night, so I unfortunately had to use the flash, which means you can quite get the impact of the metallic shimmer the way you can in person. Still, you can see how light-reflective it is. The wear is phenomenal on these lipsticks, too. There really isn't a single negative thing I can say about the formula. 





  	I'm up to day fourteen and I'm trying to make sure I'm hitting all of my various shades equally. Need to give the browns and neutrals a little more love, I think. Wore Night Violet last night and today I pulled out Flash N Dash from the Fafi collection. I unfortunately got a reminder of why, despite the fact that I like the colour, I don't wear it all that often. The glitter has a tendency to travel... Shoulda worn a liner...


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 24, 2011)

Gah, that red is divine! You look gorgeous 
  	I must use Flash N Dash again soon too, what liner do you use?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

you guys are all putting me to shame! i always forget to take pictures and i havent been wearing much make up recently hence why i haven't posted in a while. i will wear some tomorrow though


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 25, 2011)

Quote:


LMD84 said:


> you guys are all putting me to shame! i always forget to take pictures and i havent been wearing much make up recently hence why i haven't posted in a while. i will wear some tomorrow though


	LOL, Lou, I've been the same way, so no worries! 

  	I have a whole bunch of little things to do today, so I'll be running around like mad! I haven't done my makeup yet because I'm waiting until I get back from the gym and shower, but I'll post pics when I do and update my look from yesterday for Easter  Hope everyone had a lovely long weekend!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 25, 2011)

All such pretty and unique looks! Everyone looks lovely! 

  	Today's mix for me:  Eyes Peony & Python Palette by Bobbi Brown, Cheeks Sakura by MAC, Lips Temptress by Revlon. Bloodshot eyes by 3 1/2 hours of sleep!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 25, 2011)

Noooooo I just lost my post! Alright, here it goes again...

  	Day 22 (Easter!):

  	EYES: Hey (lid), Bronze (crease), Feline (tightline), Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Dainty Mineralized Blush, By Candlelight MSF, NARS Copacabana Illuminator

  	LIPS: Quiet, Please l/s and Painted On l/g

  	This lip combo was suuuuuuper pretty - it was one of the few times Jerome has ever commented that he loved my lipstick! lol

  	Day 23 (today!):

  	EYES: Motif (lid), Brown Down (crease), Lord it Up (smudged along upper lashline), Forever Green p/p eye pencil (lower lashline), Taupe p/p eye pencil (brows), Feline (tightline), Lancome Definicils Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Oh So Fair BP, By Candlelight MSF

  	LIPS: Sublime Culture l/l, Pretty Please l/s and Docile l/g



 








  	Plus, my leftover Easter Mani (China Glaze Sea Spray and Witchcraft Nail Art in White)




  	It was super cute, but a pain in the behind to do! I still haven't quite mastered my dotting skills, but oh well!  Now I need to do a No More Waity Kaity mani for the Royal Wedding on Friday! 

  	I'm estimating only 8-10 more days of eye products left, and then maybe another week or so after that to finish off my lippies  It's getting harder to make combinations with so much less to choose from, but it's getting more fun, too!  I have to get creative now!

  	Debi, you're looking lovely as always! I can't even tell that your eyes are bloodshot! You look a lot better than I would on that little sleep! lol


----------



## katred (Apr 25, 2011)

Debi- I love that lipstick on you! I haven't seen that one, but I may have to check it out. Then again, Quite Cute looked wonderful on you, whereas on me it was... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And ladies, I promise, that photo does not do the Armani 404 justice. It is stunning in person. 

  	@LittlePickle- I usually use Cherry lip liner, but pat it down a bit so it's not quite as bright. I don't have a great selection of lip liners, though. A nude one around the contour of the lip would probably do the trick too!

  	Today's lippie was Chanel's Baroque Rouge Coco. It's a more brown shade, although it's fairly dark and has some reddishness/ purplishness to it, so it doesn't make me look too sick... On the eyes, I went sort of purple/ blue with light pink. I used:

  	Rosy Outlook e/s (all over lid)
  	Violet Trance e/s (outer third of lid)
  	Love Lace e/s (in the crease and along the outer brow bone)
  	Contrast e/s (a little in the outer corner)
  	Bobbi Brown Black Sparkle e/s (lower lash line)
  	Cloudbound e/s (highlight)
  	plus blacktrack fluidline, Fascinating eye kohl (water line) and YSL Faux Cils mascara

  	On the cheeks I used Mocha blush and Play it Proper beauty powder. I love love love love PiP. 

  	I also had the eye bags from hell today. Some days, no amount of concealer is going to help.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 25, 2011)

Right, break time at work! 

	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Madly Personal pigment used as a blush (loving pigments as blush - why haven't I been doing this all my life??) Shiseido Highlight Brush 02 Beige Shimmer above blush.
	Eyes: Continuing to try and and make use of my poor neglected shadesticks - Lime Crime Candy Eyed primer, Lemon Chiffon SS all over as a base with extra in the inner corners for a bit of oomph, Honey Lust e/s all over the lid, Chanel Ivory e/s as a highlight with MAC Nylon e/s blended as a transition between the highlight and Honey Lust. Smashbox Bionic mascara & Australis liquid liner.
  	Lips: Went to use Flash N Dash from Fafi but my eyes fell on Strawbaby instead! 
  	Nails: (No pics sorry!) China Glaze Flyin' High with Snowglobe glitter overtop. Have already chipped them though! 

  	Very lovely looks everybody! I especially love that mani, Jenn, and Sakura looks GORGEOUS on you, Debi! I really like that lippy on you too Katred, I don't feel like I can pull off those tones but you rock them!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 26, 2011)

Ohhh and the second pic is me trying to show my preggy belly to you all (I'm 33 weeks now!) - it is super tricky to take a belly shot with my camera!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Ohhh and the second pic is me trying to show my preggy belly to you all (I'm 33 weeks now!) - it is super tricky to take a belly shot with my camera!


  	wow!! you don't have long to wait now!

  	Today i did a super quick look but i did use a pigment! i used universal mix all over my lid and then i used a green sephora liner. i couldnt do much because i was getting my brows waxed so had to keep it clean in the area!

  	tomorrow i will be using a couple of pigments because i will be re-creating a mac promo pic!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds very pretty Lou! Yay for getting your brows done, mine are sooooo overdue.
  	Look forward to seeing/hearing about tomorrow's look!


----------



## katred (Apr 26, 2011)

Ooh! I can't wait to see which one you're doing! Care to give us a hint? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Today's lippie was Guerlain's Rouge G Brilliant in "Bee". I'm normally not a huge fan of the Rouge G Brilliants, because I find that for the colour payoff they have, I might as well get a gloss (and pay less than $50). However, this colour just blew me away. I saw it originally when Temptalia did a review of it and I headed out the next day to track it down. It's coverage is quite nearly opaque, but still not intimidatingly dark. It's just this gorgeous deep berry colour with a bit of sparkle that brightens it up and it's lurvly on!

  	Today I also tried extending my comfort zone by doing softer eye makeup with only a light liner on my upper lid. I don't know what it is, but I find that, without liner, my eyes look faded and fatigued. I tried, I wasn't happy with the results. The liner is coming back out tomorrow.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 26, 2011)

Bee sounds and looks gorgeous - I just checked it out on Temptalia  I know what you mean about liner, I just don't feel right without it sometimes!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Sounds very pretty Lou! Yay for getting your brows done, mine are sooooo overdue.
> Look forward to seeing/hearing about tomorrow's look!


  	thanks! it won't go up on the blog just yet - my last re-creation hasn't  yet! we write lots of posts in advance and then schedule them to be published on different days


----------



## Snarkling (Apr 27, 2011)

I finally used my crushed metal pigments today! First time using them wet too, which actually turned out very nice and wasn't as time consuming as I thought it would be. I also used NARS Dolce Vita Gloss for the first time in at least a year.
  	Unfortunately my picture keep turning out horrible so I have nothing to show. Just as well though since my skin is horrible right now.

  	Face: NARS Firming Foundation Siberia, MUFE Concealer Pallet, CoverFX Translucent Powder, Hard Candy Fox in a Box Sweet & Spicy
  	Eyes: UDPP, Light Pink Crushed Metal on lid, Darker pink in crease, Lost in Makeup Land English Rose to highlight, Maybelline One by One mascara
  	Lips: Nars Dolce Vita Gloss


----------



## katred (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear that your camera was acting up, Snarkling. I'm curious to see how the crushed metal pigments look in used. I wonder if they're similar to the Solar Bits... I'm probably thinking of that because I'm wearing Black Ore Solar Bits today... I kind of kick myself for not getting more of these little gems. 

  	Today's lippie was New Temptation Sheen Supreme. Embarrassingly enough, I realised this morning that I'd never actually worn it... Oops. Now I'm wondering why. Although I have the same problems getting it even as I have with all the Sheen Supremes, it is a really nice cool red. Might be my favourite of the collection.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 28, 2011)

Day 24 (the day before yesterday):
  	EYES: AiW Palette, Wonderland (Maui Wowie, lid), Curiouser (Grifter, outer half and crease, inner half of lower lashline), Queen (liner, out half of lower lashline), Feline (tightline), Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara
  	CHEEKS: Pink Cult, BC MSF
  	LIPS: Plum l/l, Shiseido Perfect Rouge Tender Sheer in PK 327, Victoria Jackson Mauve (this is as purple I as get on my lips! )





  	Day 25 (morning):
  	EYES: Melon pigment (lid), Bordeauxline e/l (liner), Feline (tightline), Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara
  	CHEEKS: Dainty, BC MSF
  	LIPS: Lovelorn l/s, Girl <3 Boy plushglass

  	Sorry, no pics of this one, I was in a rush at 6:00 AM!

  	Day 25 (night):
  	EYES: Fiction (lid), Coquette (brows), Feline (tightline), L'Oreal Collagen Mascara
  	CHEEKS: Oh So Fair BP, BC MSF
  	LIPS: Fast Play l/s, Nymphette l/g



 



  	Day 26 (today!):
  	EYES: Beige-ing Shadestick (base), Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy, Fyrinnae Polar Bear (lid), Fyrinnae Rapunzel Had Extensions (outer half, crease), Fyrinnae Kurisumasu! (deepen V), Rimmel Kajal Eye Liner in Jet Black (tightline), Superslick Liquid Eyeliner in Pure Show (liner), Physician's Formula Mascara in Hazel Duo
  	CHEEKS: Mighty Aphrodite, BC MSF
  	LIPS: Temperature Rising l/p, Marquise D' l/s, Chanel Aqualumiere l/g in Candy Glow



 






  	There's something weird there on my eye, but I fixed it  I like the Fyrinnae shadows, I just hate applying loose eyeshadow! I think I'm going to have to figure out how to press these, along with my pigments.... And you can't really see in the pictures, but I have fuschia tips to my mascara today! 

  	And off to work again! You're all looking beautiful, ladies - talk more soon!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 28, 2011)

here is what i wore yesterday! a re-creation of a popular collection promo image! the pigment i used is guilded green on my lids! the rest will appear in a blog post over the next couple of weeks


----------



## katred (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Lou that is sooooooo beautiful!! I just love the colours. I can't wait to see the full description of what you did, because I absolutely want to try that one myself. You look gorgeous in those colours- they highlight your skin perfectly. 

  	Jenn- Looking lovely as always. The shadow on your second look is really pretty on you! I love the first lip combination, but I'm actually a sucker for anything purple or plum-tinged. I haven't put on makeup yet, but I'm trying to resist the urge to go for my Guerlain Rouge Automatiques right away... After all, the point of doing different lipsticks is to make me go through my stash. But the new ones are calling to me...


----------



## Snarkling (Apr 28, 2011)

katred said:


> Sorry to hear that your camera was acting up, Snarkling. I'm curious to see how the crushed metal pigments look in used. I wonder if they're similar to the Solar Bits... I'm probably thinking of that because I'm wearing Black Ore Solar Bits today... I kind of kick myself for not getting more of these little gems.


	Thanks katred, I did finally manage to take some pics last night after I got home from work that looked ok, I might post those later along with today's look. I would say the crushed metal pigments and the solar bits are pretty similar, the crushed metals might be a tad chunkier but they both (at least for me) seem to ball up the same way in the container. The crushed metal pigments have a lot more sheen too them too. I really need to use the my Black Ore, I think I've only swatched it. Maybe I'll try that one tomorrow.

  	Jenm I love your looks, Mighty Aphrodite looks great on you! I love the Fyrinnae shadows too, have you tried their pixie epoxy? i see to have better luck when using it with my mineral (or loose) shadows.

  	Lou, I can't wait to hear what you used either, your pic is so pretty!


----------



## katred (Apr 28, 2011)

Hope we get to see photos, Snarkling- would love to see what you've done!

  	Today, I went with Pet Me Please, which I always thought was one of the overlooked gems of the Fabulous Felines collection. Granted, I adored almost all of it, but I thought this one got the short shrift because it's a frost. I find that the application on this one is smooth enough that it doesn't have too much of the "crinkly" look that some frosts have, despite the fact that the colour itself is quite frosty. I love the fact that it's a pale colour with a subtle undertone that doesn't allow my natural lip colour to come through. Ironically, the only colour I've seen that was similar was Flustered, which came out only a few months later (it's darker and bronze-tinged rather than mauve).


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 28, 2011)

Face: Studio Sculpt NC15 (almost empty, sob!) Select Cover-Up NC15, Mighty Aphrodite blush (this just arrived and I was too excited not to use it!) - unfortunately then pregnancy flushes set in so now I'm red as a beetroot and no one can see my pretty blush!
	Eyes: Lime Crime Candy Eyed Primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Naked pigment all over lid, Provence pigment as a highlight, Copperbeam pigment used as liner under lower lash line and more softly on upper lash line - I had quite a good day for using neglected pigments!  Smashbox Bionic mascara.
  	Lips: Dainty Cake lipstick - this is exactly what I wanted Sandy B lipstick to be, but I'm still not quite sure about me and frosts. I can't place what I don't like about them though!

	Will upload pics later! 

  	Must try Fyrinnae, I am loving everyone's looks, especially those cool tones on you Katred - what are you wearing on your eyes?


----------



## katred (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry, I should have put the full details before. Here goes:

  	Face: NARS Sheer Glow Foundation Mont Blanc, Mac Prolongwear concealer NW20, Mac Prep & Prime Finishing Powder, Lancome Ballerine Butterflies Fever Blush, Mac Hang Loose blush (just the violet side, used as a highlighter)

  	Eyes: Vellum e/s (inner lid), Pincurl e/s (outer 2/3 of lid), Vile Violet e/s (along upper crease/ brow bone), All Races e/s (under brows), Style Black greasepaint stick (liner on upper lid), Fascinating eye kohl (water line), YSL Faux Cils mascara

  	and of course, Pet Me Please on the lips

  	I'll also throw in with the Fyrrinae love. I got a sample of their Mermen pigment and it's wonderful! Such a bright, intense teal shade!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 29, 2011)

I just discovered this thread. I know I'm late, but I'm not on Specktra as much as I used to be so I'm a bit slow. I do FOTD's pretty much everyday so I will try and copy and paste them here from my blog.

  	Loving everyone's looks, u guys have given me a tone of ideas


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

Shadowy Lady said:


> I just discovered this thread. I know I'm late, but I'm not on Specktra as much as I used to be so I'm a bit slow. I do FOTD's pretty much everyday so I will try and copy and paste them here from my blog.
> 
> Loving everyone's looks, u guys have given me a tone of ideas


	i love your fotd's!!  so that will be awesome to see more pictures!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's yesterday's look with Dainty Cake lipstick, pigments etc as above  






  	+ A silly picture!  Ted does not want to pose for Specktra.
	Gah, I need a hair cut & colour sooooo bad! What do you guys think about the frost lippy on me? I'm just not sure...




  	This is Thursday's look that I completely forgot about posting! D'oh!
	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Electric Coral pigment as blush, Smashbox Soft Lights Duo Film/Premiere - just used the highlighter, which is a really pretty soft gold 
	Eyes: Bit of a fail, went for tried and true favourites: Lime Crime Candy Eyed Primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Chanel Apricot e/s all over lid, Chanel Ivory e/s as highlight, Smashbox Bionic mascara, Australis liquid liner
  	Lips: Fusion Pink - your blog reminded me I had this, Katred! I forgot how much I love it 

  	I've got my baby shower today and am running around baking and cleaning and putting together prizes etc - got to do my hair and make up too so will post a pic later!  I think pink lippy will be on the cards today though!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 29, 2011)

Day 27

  	EYES: AiW Palette - White Rabbit (Polyester Bride, lid), Jabberwocky (Oil Slick, outer v), Alice (Painkiller, deepen v, outer half), Float on By (outer half lower lashline), Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in 02 Flashy Silver (tightline, inner half lower lashline), Lise Watier Glitter Liner in Opale (liner), Malt (brows), L'Oreal Collagen Mascara
  	CHEEKS: Cubic (contouring), Amazon Princess, BC MSF
  	LIPS: Benefit Friends in High Places l/g (rosy plum all over, gold in the middle)



 







  	I'll reply to everyone in a bit - just grabbing some dinner!


----------



## katred (Apr 29, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone!! I hope that you're all having a good weekend and that you have found some things from the past week to enjoy!



JennsJewelz said:


> Day 27
> 
> EYES: AiW Palette - White Rabbit (Polyester Bride, lid), Jabberwocky (Oil Slick, outer v), Alice (Painkiller, deepen v, outer half), Float on By (outer half lower lashline), Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in 02 Flashy Silver (tightline, inner half lower lashline), Lise Watier Glitter Liner in Opale (liner), Malt (brows), L'Oreal Collagen Mascara
> CHEEKS: Cubic (contouring), Amazon Princess, BC MSF
> ...


	I just love the eye makeup you did here! I'm envious, because I find that when I try eyes with silver or light lining, it never works on me. And yet I look at other people and see that it's beautiful on them. 

  	Today, I had a job interview, so I went with a more conservative look overall:







  	Hopefully, this toned-down version of me plays well... Here's what I used:

  	Face:
  	NARS Sheer Glow Foundation Mont Blanc, Mac Prolongwear Concealer NW20, Mac Prep & Prine Finishing Powder, Mac Truth & Light Magically Cool Liquid Powder [if I haven't mentioned it, I adore this stuff], Mac Her Own Devices Beauty Powder
  	Eyes:
  	Crochet (on lid), Sensibility (as highlight and on centre of lid), Copperplate (outer "V"), Gazette Grey (crease), Dirty Greasepaint stick (as liner upper and lower), Mac False Lashes mascara
  	Lips:
  	Cle de Peau T3 Baby Julia lipstck

  	This lipstick is the most ridiculously expensive thing I've ever purchased makeup-wise, but it is a perfect neutral colour for *everything*. Here's hoping it helps me get a job.


----------



## Snarkling (Apr 30, 2011)

So this is my first time posting pics on Specktra, hope I did this ok. Let me know if I did something wrong.




  	Here is my LOTD with pink set of crushed Metal pigments. I took this after I got home so everything is starting to wear off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









  	This is my look today with the Green/gold crushed metal pigments. The gold is really chunky! Still looks pretty though. Everything is the same as before except for the different color crushed metal pigments, cheek is Blonde MSF & Garb as an attempt at contour. Lips are Viva Glam II & Local Colour Dazzleglass. Love my expression here!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 30, 2011)

Cute looks Snarkling! The green crush metal pigment looks much greener on you than it does on me, I love it!
	I love your nude look, Katred, it's very flattering and polished  Hope the job interview went well!
	Jenn, that looks is just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beyond gorgeous!

  	Feeling absolutely knackered and looking it after the baby shower, but it was a lot of fun! 




  	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Joie-de-Vivre cremeblend blush, Porcelain Pink MSF, massive pregnancy flush
  	Eyes: Lime Crime primer, MAC Bare Canvas paint, Gold Dusk pigment all over lid, Vanilla pigment as highlight, Smashbox Bionic mascara, Australis liquid liner
  	Lips: Lime Crime Centrifuchsia lippy applied as stain, MAC Dazzlepuss dazzleglass - almost all worn off!


----------



## Snarkling (Apr 30, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Cute looks Snarkling! The green crush metal pigment looks much greener on you than it does on me, I love it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 30, 2011)

Snarkling i think you look great! thanks for posting your first pics! great looks!  tomorrow i will be wearing make up so i shall make sure that i take some pictures. got my parents visiting me so have to look nice! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh, pretty looks, everyone!  Jen, I love day 27!  I love that purple looking glitter!  And littlepickle~You are really glowing!  You always have MU that really suites your colouring and brings out your lovely eyes!  Nicely done, everyone!

  	I slopped my MU on today in spite of annoying cramps.  Then the cramps went away and I had a hot flash!  lol  I seriously can't win! 

  	Face:
  	MAC Mineralize Foundation SPF15 in NW15
  	MAC Moisturizer Creme Foundation in NW15
  	MAC Cremeblend Blush So Sweet, So Easy
  	MAC MSF in Natural

  	Eyes:
  	UDPP
  	Shiseido 4 colour palette in Flora and Fauna
  	NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Horse Radish
  	Loreal Voluminous Mascara in Black

  	Lips:
  	Revlon Crystal Cut Coral l/s

  	Nails:
  	Happi by Zoya


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

what a fun post/challenge!

 	i guess my 'problem' is that i buy too much, too soon--instead of spacing out my hauls and buying little by little i've been doing HUGE hauls before i can even use/test my older stuff.  this is how i forget to even sometimes SWATCH or open new products and they end up collecting dust on the bottom of my traincase when something new gets thrown in.  this applies to eyeshadows, lipsticks, blushes, and pigments.

  	i guess it would help if i actually wore makeup or practiced daily instead of just being an obsessive shopaholic hoarder.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 30, 2011)

I think this is one of the absolute prettiest looks on you yet! I LOVE that lipstick and your eyes look fabulous!  You should wear those colours more!



katred said:


> Debi- I love that lipstick on you! I haven't seen that one, but I may have to check it out. Then again, Quite Cute looked wonderful on you, whereas on me it was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 30, 2011)

I love that look, Debi, the green liner is such a pretty touch - and we can have hot flashes together! 





  	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Stila Make Me Blush - this just arrived and I couldn't resist, it's sooooo cute!
  	Eyes: Lime Crime primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Dazzleray pigment all over lid, Mauvement pigment in crease, Vanilla pigment as a highlight, Maybelline Full N Soft Mascara
  	Lips: YSL Rouge Volupte #8 Fetish Pink

	Just came back from brekky and shopping with my partner & MIL, now off to work! Busy busy!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 30, 2011)

All right, excited to get this started. Here's my first look on this thread. This is an attempt to use my Post Haste e/s which doesn't get the love it deserves.


*Face*
  	Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua - Beige Tendre (B20)
  	MUFE Full Cover - #6
  	Ben Nye Powder
  	Nars Desire blush - _should have probably gone with a lighter hand_

*Eyes*
  	Fresco Rose p/p - base
  	Ego e/s - inner lid
  	Post Haste e/s - lid
  	MUFE #92 - crease
  	Grahology e/s - outer v
  	Blanc Type e/s - highlight
  	Designer Purple p/g - lower lashline
  	Lancome Black Art Liner - to line
  	Lancome Definicils Pro mascara

*Lips*
  	Trimmed in Pink l/l
  	Pink Nouveau l/s



saeli


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 30, 2011)

Lani~lol, Aren't hormones fun?     Another very flattering look on you, soft and perfect pink lips! 

  	ShadowyLady~Love the eyes!  And you really didn't put too much blush on by any means.  Your eyes and lips are such a perfect match...Pink Nouveau is one of my absolute favourites by MAC, so I want to somewhat dupe this look you made! 

  	I love pink soooo much!


----------



## littlepickle (May 1, 2011)

Hooray for the pink love! I love the look, Shadowy Lady, we are pink lip twins! And the blending and colour choice for your eyeshadow is amazing 
	Got your friend request on FB, Debi  Is anyone else on FB? I have Lou on there


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 1, 2011)

ElvenEyes and Littlepickle - thank u girls  what can I say I like pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm excited to post more looks and be inspired by everyone else' FOTD's


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

Shadowy Lady said:


> *Lips*
> Trimmed in Pink l/l
> Pink Nouveau l/s
> 
> ...


  	oh wow! i need to be copying this look! you look so pretty! also i always love the shape that you do your eye make up if that makes sense - very beautiful!


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

this was my face today - i used the following-

  	eyes-
  	mufe aqua cream #11, melon pigment, pink mauve pigment, entremauve pigment and shroom shadow. then i used a purple liner from mac called baudauxline

  	cheeks- pink power msf - all three parts to contour slightly, blush and highlight

  	lips- ban this gloss


----------



## littlepickle (May 1, 2011)

You are looking lovely, Lou! (How's that for alliteration?) Great colour combination!


----------



## littlepickle (May 1, 2011)

I can't find my liquid eyeliner! Waaaah!
	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Mighty Aphrodite blush (just the peach side), Porcelain Pink MSF
	Eyes: Lime Crime primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Apricot Pink pigment all over the lid, Goldenaire pigment above crease, Vanilla pigment as highlight (have been overusing this lately! Tsk tsk!), Smashbox Bionic mascara
  	Lips: Lustering l/s


----------



## LMD84 (May 2, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> You are looking lovely, Lou! (How's that for alliteration?) Great colour combination!


	thanks sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm pleased that i got to use lots of pigments for the look!


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 2, 2011)

Sorry I've been gone so long, ladies! I had an absolutely insane couple of days with work and my online course - I spent 9 straight hours to get everything done on time yesterday! I just wanted to catch up first, then I'll post the looks I've been doing 


LMD84 said:


> this was my face today - i used the following-
> 
> eyes-
> mufe aqua cream #11, melon pigment, pink mauve pigment, entremauve pigment and shroom shadow. then i used a purple liner from mac called baudauxline
> ...


  	Yay for taking pictures, Lou!  Love the look  How are you liking Pink Power?

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 






 		 			I can't find my liquid eyeliner! Waaaah!
			Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Mighty Aphrodite blush (just the peach side), Porcelain Pink MSF
			Eyes: Lime Crime primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Apricot Pink pigment all over the lid, Goldenaire pigment above crease, Vanilla pigment as highlight (have been overusing this lately! Tsk tsk!), Smashbox Bionic mascara
 		 			Lips: Lustering l/s

 	Pretty!!! Hope you find your eyeliner!


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 2, 2011)

Although I couldn't take pictures because I wasn't at home, I did keep note of what I've been using for the past couple of days!

Day 28 (Saturday):
EYES: Fyrinnae Sake & Sashimi (blended out on lid), Feline (tightline), L’Oreal Collagen Mascara
CHEEKS: Revlon Golden Affair Blush, BC MSF
LIPS: Bite Beauty Lipstick in Fig, Soft Dazzle Dazzleglass

  	I am loving this lipstick. It is super smooth and emollient, and feels great on the lips. The colour is also a really pretty soft, rosy pink. This brand is new at Sephora - so far we can only order online here in Canada, but I'm hoping it comes to stores soon so that I can swatch more colours!

Day 29 (Sunday):
EYES: Vex, Electra, Knight Divine, Feline, Lancome Artliner
CHEEKS: Dainty Mineralized Blush, BC MSF
LIPS: Bite Beauty High Pigment Lip Pencil in Bouquet, Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in Diamond Rose

  	I really like the lip pencil (similar to the NARS lip pencils, except slightly smoother and easier to apply) - it has a slightly waxy smell to it when applying, but it goes away. This colour is a powdery, baby/ballerina pink. Really pretty, but not my favourite colour on me. Again, I'm waiting for them to come to stores so that I can swatch them! I really like that these products only use food grade ingredients, so it doesn't matter if you ingest them accidentally over the course of the day. And today marked my last regular MAC eyeshadow! I still have a couple Peacocky shadows to use, some pigments and some Fyrinnae shadows, but then that's it! Only a few more days for eyeshadows, and then I'll have to start recycling! 

  	If I get out later on today, I'll do another look for Day 30!  Can't wait to see everyone's looks from today!


----------



## LMD84 (May 2, 2011)

Jen i really love pink power! i do really have to buff the darker part though because otherwise it looks a bit muddy on me - but overall it gives a nice effect! 

  	oh and not meaning to spam but check out my latest specktra video - Lou’s April Favorites hopefully you will like it!


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 2, 2011)

Alright, here's today! 

  	Day 30:

  	EYES: Moonlight Night Pigment (lid), Dark Soul Pigment (crease, outer lower lashline), Naked Pigment (highlight), Feline Kohl (tightline), Blacktrack Fluidline (liner), Annabelle Brow Pencil, Lancome Definicils Mascara
  	CHEEKS: BOAA, BC MSF, Golden Bronzer (contour)
  	LIPS: (Look 1) Gulabi, LORAC Multiplex Gloss in 4D (Look 2, for going out to vote! ) Bubble Tea Plushglass



 





 







  	This was definitely a little strong for everyday, but I think the eyes would be nice for a fancy night out, and the bright pink lips will be gorgeous in the summer with more of a nude eye - I was just having fun today using some of my "crazier" colours together while I didn't have to go to work! 

  	I think I'm going to be able to extend my eye look for another couple of weeks now, because my Urban Decay Naked Palette (which finally came in stock!) is arriving in the mail tomorrow! I'm estimating I have about 15 days worth of stuff left to use.... we'll see!


----------



## Snarkling (May 2, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Thanks Snarkling! MA is probably my favourite blush at the moment  I was wearing the pixie epoxy in that pic - I do find it brings out the undertones in the shadows and helps them to stick a bit, but I also find it makes them a tad more difficult to blend! It is a pretty cool product, though


  	Yeah I really like the pixie epoxy too, it really does bring out the colors. I've found the same problem with blending though, I have problems blending with all loose shadows, and to be honest I'm not the best a blending regular eye shadows either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I found this blog post that has a bunch of link to tutorials. http://cosmeticsandcats.blogspot.com/2010/11/pixie-epoxy.html

  	I can't watch the video right now because I'm at work, but the written tutorials have given me a couple ideas to try. I think I might practice bending on my hand to try and get the hang of it a little better.


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link, Snarkling! That's a good idea, to practice with the PE on the back of your hand - I may have to try that!


----------



## Snarkling (May 2, 2011)

Oh you're welcome! Btw I love your latest LOTD. So pretty!

  	Your eyeliner is perfect!


----------



## littlepickle (May 2, 2011)

I adore day 30, Jenn, will have to try and copy that eye make up as I have those piggies! I really suck at smokey eyes though :s





  	I found my eyeliner! Wooooo! I went for an impromptu brow wax and shape today, which makes my eyebrows feel so neat and tidy (and was really overdue). I also found fake MAC false eyelashes on my wandering of $ stores today (didn't know whether to laugh or roll my eyes), the nail polish I'm wearing in the pic and Spiderman lipbalm! I love Spiderman stuff (only the comics, not the movies) so was insanely excited by this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Also my boyfriend has temporarily surrendered this jacket to me, it's sooooo warm and fits my massive belly! Yay stolen boyfriend clothes!
	The massive pregnancy flush continues - seriously, I don't know why I bother with blush atm 

  	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Mighty Aphrodite blush, Porcelain Pink MSF - tsk tsk same as yesterday. I was lazy!
	Eyes: Lime Crime primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Tan pigment all over lid, Deckchair in crease and inner third, Vanilla as highlight. Smashbox Bionic mascara and Australis liquid liner.
	Lips: Red Romp Lipglass


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

jen i love day 30!!! your lip colour is amazing!



littlepickle said:


> Lips: Red Romp Lipglass


  	you look so pretty! and your brows look great!


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 3, 2011)

I have the afternoon off, so I though I'd do a quick post while I'm waiting for my nails to dry! 

  	Day 31:

  	EYES: Bare Escentuals Glimmer in True Gold (lid), Clarins Eye Pencil in 08 Copper (smudged along lashline), Feline Kohl (tightline), Lancome Definicils Mascara
  	CHEEKS: Pink Cult, BC MSF
  	LIPS: Dubonnet l/s



 





 



  	NAILS: Sephora OPI Arm Candy topped with China Glaze Crackle Glaze in Cracked Concrete


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

Dubonnet looks so nice on you Jen!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 3, 2011)

Loving the rosier lipsticks on you, Jen!  They look great!  Fantastic looks!

  	LP~Love the look and the nail polish! That colour is so fun!  Everyone looks fabulous!! 

  	Today's look was simple so tossed on jewelry to dress it up!

  	Face:
  	Estee Lauder Lucidity Foundation Pale Ivory
  	MAC MSF Natural
  	MAC Giggly Blush
  	MAC Moisturizer Concealer NW15

  	Eyes:
  	UDPP
  	Guerlain Rue dePassy Taupe Palette
  	Smashbox Lash DNA Jet Black
  	NYX Jumbo Pencil in Iced Mocha

  	Lips:
  	Guerlain Reve Dior 544

  	And no hot flashes today!  Yay!


----------



## Snarkling (May 3, 2011)

Hey Ladies, I finally have a few more pictures for you guys. I'm trying to get better at taking pictures because a couple of days looks didn't even come out well enough to even see the makeup much less post.

  	This was Saturday's look for a baseball game I was going to which I froze to death at!









  	Eyes: UDPP, Rockllickin' PP as a base, Mutiny pigment on lid and Tan pigment on crease (these two looked so pretty fading into each other, I wish it showed up in the pics), French Quater GPS, Maybelline One by One Mascara
  	Face: NARS Firming Foundation Siberia, Illamasqua RF115 - face concealer & MUFE Concealer pallet - under eye concealer, Laura Mercier Translucent Powder, Marine Life Blush & Rimmel Bronzer in Sun Light
  	Lips: Buxom lipstick in London & Buxom lipgloss in Margarita

  	Here is today's look (Sunday I didn't really wear makeup & yesterday's didn't come out at all)









  	Eyes: UDPP, Bobbi Brown Chrome eyeshadow in Pewter, Gold Mode pigment on crease, no time for mascara or liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Face: NARS Firming Foundation Siberia, Laura Mercier Translucent Powder, Prim & Proper Blush
  	Lips: Hourglass lipstick in Enchant

  	Also here are my 2 latest nail looks.




  	Illamasqua Bacterium with OPI Shatter over it





  	Illamasqua Radium - this picture does not do it justice, it has a shimmer that is beautiful in sunlight!

  	Hope you guys are all doing well, I'm you're all looking fabulous!


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

^ awesome looks! i particularly like mutiny with tan! i need to try that combo out!


----------



## bis (May 4, 2011)

My look today, one that probably was a bit too much:   Brash & Bold pigment in the centre, Star By Night  (inner, outer corner and crease, lower lashline) and Feline to line. Tried Giggly with it  and I have no idea why the blushes got such bad reviews.  I love those looks where the makeup changes when you open/close your eyes.  Hope you all have a great day


----------



## katred (May 4, 2011)

Everyone's looks are so nice! WOW! I had a truly incapacitating migraine yesterday, so no makeup happened. I'd stay at home today, too if I had the choice, but unfortunately, I have things that have to be done. So I'll definitely be back in the swing today... I'm going to need some seriously distracting makeup, too, because I do not feel up to anything...


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 4, 2011)

katred said:


> Everyone's looks are so nice! WOW! I had a truly incapacitating migraine yesterday, so no makeup happened. I'd stay at home today, too if I had the choice, but unfortunately, I have things that have to be done. So I'll definitely be back in the swing today... I'm going to need some seriously distracting makeup, too, because I do not feel up to anything...


	Thanks katred! I'm sorry to hear you weren't feeling well - migraines are the worst! That's exactly how I felt one day last week in the middle of my craziness. I hope you're able to have a quiet day today, even if you have to get back into the swing of things!

  	Day 32:

       EYES: Sin (lid), Toasted (crease), Hustle (liner, brows), Black Swan (tightline), Lancome Definicils Mascara
       CHEEKS: Pink Cult, BC MSF
       LIPS: Sweetie l/s, Viva Glam VI SE l/g

  	I got to use my new pretty UD Naked Palette! I am loving all of the colours - so pretty and shimmery and pigmented!  I didn't take pictures today because I was in a bit of a rush, but it was a really pretty, very natural looking look. I'll go a little crazier tomorrow with a bright red lip!


----------



## littlepickle (May 4, 2011)

Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Clinique Precious Posy Blush (this used to be my only blush, and has been neglected for soooo long!), MAC Porcelain Pink MSF
  	Eyes: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Honey Lust e/s all over lid, Naked Lunch e/s in inner third and above crease, Style Snob e/s in crease, Chanel Ivory e/s as highlight, Smashbox Bionic mascara, Australis liquid liner
  	Lips: Cherry lipliner, Brave Red l/s
  	Nails: NARS Jungle Red
  	Tshirt: stolen from Mike! I love it sooo much and it's so comfy to commandeer as prego clothing. Does anyone watch The Big Bang Theory? Sheldon has the same shirt ^_^

  	Love everyone's looks, keep 'em coming! And I hope your migraine is on the mend Katred


----------



## Snarkling (May 4, 2011)

katred said:


> Day 32:
> 
> EYES: Sin (lid), Toasted (crease), Hustle (liner, brows), Black Swan (tightline), Lancome Definicils Mascara
> CHEEKS: Pink Cult, BC MSF
> ...


  	Sound pretty! You just reminded me I haven't used my Pink Cult yet. Got to do that, maybe tomorrow. Yay for your Naked palette, I still need to get one of those but I have a feeling I won't be able to get one until Fall.







  	Here is my look today! Unfortunately my skin is still super broken out but I'm hoping its on the mend.


  	Eyes: UDPP, Soft Ochre PP all over, Givenchy Candide Tangerine (light green on lid, orange in crease, dark brown in outer v & light peach shade to highlight), Maybelline One by One mascara
  	Face: NARS Firming Foundation Siberia, Laura Mercier Translucent Powder, MUFE Concealer Palette, WW Mighty Aphrodite (really wished this looked a littler more peach on me)
  	Lips: Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Wild Coral lipgloss


----------



## Snarkling (May 4, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Clinique Precious Posy Blush (this used to be my only blush, and has been neglected for soooo long!), MAC Porcelain Pink MSF
> Eyes: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Honey Lust e/s all over lid, Naked Lunch e/s in inner third and above crease, Style Snob e/s in crease, Chanel Ivory e/s as highlight, Smashbox Bionic mascara, Australis liquid liner
> Lips: Cherry lipliner, Brave Red l/s
> Nails: NARS Jungle Red
> ...


	Littlepickle you look amazing in red lips & nails! So chic!


----------



## katred (May 4, 2011)

@Snarkling- You are making me regret not picking up the Givenchy palette- those colours look beautiful on you and they really make your eyes pop. 

  	@Littlepickle- Damn, I always end up passing on Brave Red because I find it looks a little washed out on me... Guess it's time I gave that one a try again, because it looks stunning on you!

  	And Jenn, you're making me want the Naked palette, which is really not a lemming I need to have right now... 

  	today, I decided to indulge my love of purple and break out Go For It, which really doesn't get enough lip service. 





  	Face :: NARS Mont Blanc sheer glow foundation, Mac Prolongwear concealer NW20, Mac Blush Ombre Vintage Grape, Guerlain Terra Inca Sublime Radiance powder (that's a mouthful)
  	Eyes :: Mac Dazzlelight, Mac Dalliance, Sisley Stardust, Mac Unflappable, Mac Later pigment, Mac On the Hunt Superslick Liquid Liner, Mac False Lashes mascara
  	Lips :: Mac Go For It!


----------



## littlepickle (May 5, 2011)

Love that look Katred, I wish I could rock purple lippy as well as you do! Maybe it's the lipliner that helps with Brave Red? It bleeds far too much without it.
	Thank you Snarkling, loving your look today


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

Kate the purple lips look wonderful on you!


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 5, 2011)

katred said:


> @Snarkling- You are making me regret not picking up the Givenchy palette- those colours look beautiful on you and they really make your eyes pop.
> 
> @Littlepickle- Damn, I always end up passing on Brave Red because I find it looks a little washed out on me... Guess it's time I gave that one a try again, because it looks stunning on you!
> 
> ...


  	Gorgeous! I tried on some purple today, and it just didn't look nearly as good as purple does on you! I think I'm just too warm-toned for most purples out there. The Naked palette is amazing, but you can wait - even though they're in and out of stock all the time, they are supposed to be permanent items! 


  	Well, I didn't do a look today, but for good reason - my NYX Black Label gloss sets came in from Hautelook today, so I spent the better part of my day swatching them on my arm and lips, and then I went to train at Casa Loma doing stair sprints! No makeup need for that, I can tell you!  Now I'm home for the night, just making dinner and getting some of my neglected coursework done. Here is the link to my swatches though, so you can see all 35 colours I had on my lips today!


----------



## littlepickle (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Jenn (Awesome NYX swatches btw! A few lemmings have been created, hee hee)! I love Brave Red but don't wear it very often because of the colour bleeding  I have the same problem with Rocker.

  	I forgot to take a picture today, but I'm wearing.....

	FACE: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, New Fixation pigment as blush, If It Sparkles... pigment as highlighter
  	EYES: Lime Crime primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Yoghurt e/s all over lid and as browbone highlight, Gleam e/s in crease, a little Naked Lunch e/s in inner third, If It Sparkles... pigment in inner corner, Australis liquid liner, Smashbox Bionic mascara
  	LIPS: ModelCo Liplights in Sienna


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 6, 2011)

Snarkling~I love those eyeshadow colours on you!  Very flattering.

  	littlepickle~Love the red! Very pretty and shiny! 

  	Katred~Gorgeous eyes!  That look is fantastic on you!

  	Today I used my Inglot stuff for the first time, mixing it with the usual gang!

  	Face:
  	MUFE HD 110
  	MAC Moisturecover NW15
  	BB Concealer stick in Alabaster
  	MAC MSF in Natural
  	Inglot blush in 20 and 37 as highlighter

  	Eyes:
  	UDPP
  	Inglot in 351, 46, 390, 461, 460
  	Covergirl Lash Blast mascara in Black/Brown
  	Clinique Lower Lash mascara in Black/Brown
  	NYX Jumbo Pencil in Iced Mocha
  	UD Pencil in Bourbon

  	Lips:
  	NARS Velvet Matte Pencil in Bettina
  	YSL lipstick in Rouge Volupte

  	Flash washed it out, but it is a pretty semi bold, neutral look. Does that make sense?  lol


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 6, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Today I used my Inglot stuff for the first time, mixing it with the usual gang!
> 
> Face:
> MUFE HD 110
> ...


  	Oooh, pretty! Yes, semi-bold neutral makes sense  The semi-boldness is in the opacity and application, and the neutral is in the colours  I think that's a totally reasonable description!

  	Day 33:

  	EYES: Bare Escentuals Glimmer in Heart, Lancome Artliner, Feline, Lancome Definicils Mascara
  	CHEEKS: Marine Life, NARS Copacabana Illuminator as a highlight
  	LIPS: Heartless l/s, Wicked Ways l/g



 

 





  	*sighs* This combo is my HG red combo - not too blue! So sad that these were LE and I didn't pick up back-ups!  Although it does seem to show up a touch bluer in the pictures - in real life, it's neutral touching on warm for me. Too bad I don't have anyplace to go today! Just hacking away at French homework again!


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 6, 2011)

I switched up my nails today while doing French homework!  I'm wearing MAC's Formidable! from Venomous Villains. So sad there's no Maleficent artwork on the container - she's one of my favourite Disney villains!





  	It's kind of hard to capture the colour on camera - it's a deep purple with purple and teal duochrome shimmer, and it changes colour depending on the lighting. So pretty - it's awesome on toes in the summer!


----------



## Snarkling (May 6, 2011)

Hi all! 

 	 		Sorry I wasn't able to post pictures yesterday and I won't be able to today either because I'm going to be out, good news is that means double looks since obviously I'm not wearing the same thing for the office that I am to a party! Also, means fun colors!

 	 		Everyone is looking amazing, plus I think we should all give ourselves a pat on the back for doing so well!

 	 		Jenn - Love your swatches!! Also, I love Heartless too, has to be one of my favorite reds, I'm hoping I can find a backup at one of the CCOs. I think I have Formidable at home too! Hate when the camera won't pick up how pretty something is.

 	 		Debi - Love your bold neutral look - don't you hate when the picture wash out? How are you liking the Inglot shadows? I just go my first pallet, but I haven't used it yet since i'm trying to make myself use some of my old and neglected stuff first.

 	 		Katred - I love your eye look and Go For It! looks amazing on you, I have no idea why I passed on it! Sorry to give you another lemming, it really is beautiful, have you seen their new palette for summer? I think its so pretty! My boyfriend promised to buy it for me as my last hurrah since he put me on a no buy because we're trying to save for a house.  
​


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 6, 2011)

Snarkling~I love Inglot!  Everything is super pigmented, so use a light hand until you know what you really want!  I would say pigmentation wise they are like NARS and stronger than MAC, but wonderful colours...quite a massive range, really.  Glitters are really glittery, mattes are very matte, etc.  Names instead of numbers would be a lot easier, but maybe that will come in the future.  Everything lasted all day...they outlasted my 24/7 liner!  I just washed my face. I could have put lipstick on and gone to a party!  Blush I have mixed feelings about.  Very pigmented, but lean on the darker side and the ones with glitter are too glittery.  When I put NARS Angelika on, the glitter disappears.  Not so with Inglot. It has flecks that I had to brush away.  It was like rolling in Christmas decorations.  Hehehe...  I do have some lipsticks and nail polish on their way.  I look forward to trying them out.  I will definitely be planning another Inglot e/s palette though! I was really impressed!


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

i'm annoyed with myself because i haven't used many pigments at all this week! in fact today i am using urban decay instead!


----------



## katred (May 7, 2011)

Yay us for shopping our stashes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I haven't bought a lot of Inglot yet, but I have to say that I really like they're shadows for the price. They're considerably larger than Mac's and, although they don't have as many really nuanced shades, their range is massive. I also love the fact that I was able to find an actual red eye shadow- not pinky or orange, but red. It has a gorgeous gold shimmer in it that is just breathtaking. My only issue with the shadows is that they can be a bit powdery, so I always have to clean off the surface after applying. They've become my go-to for nice, matte highlighters, though. 

  	Jenn- Loooooooooooove the red lips on you. That combination is just killer. I don't know why, but I just seem incapable of resisting any red lip products. I have to stay away from the Chanel counter...

  	Here's my look from yesterday. I tried some bright colours in order to try to take my mind off the fact that it's been grey and rainy here for weeks. Unfortunately, I also had a nasty hangover (whoops), which is why I have that adorable puffiness under my eyes. They have not made the concealer that can brighten my eyes after a rough night. 







  	Here's what I used :

  	Face- MARS Sheer Glow in MOnt Blanc, Mac Prolongwear concealer in NW20, Mac Miss Behave MB (as a highlight), Mac powder blush in Rhubarb
  	Eyes- Painterly p/p as base, Crystal Available e/s, Bright Sunshine e/s, Blacktrack fluidline, Fascinating eye kohl, YSL Faux Cils mascara
  	Lips- Fusion Pink

  	I would just like to say that, although I normally gravitate towards cooler tones, Fusion Pink is my favourite hot pink lipstick ever, even more than Show Orchid. It has so much depth and I've yet to find anything that quite matches it.


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

bright sunshine looks great on you Kate! but i didn't know mars made foundations!! hee hee!


----------



## rockin (May 8, 2011)

I'm really liking Fusion Pink on you, Katred.  That lippy has just joined my 'most wanted' list!


----------



## katred (May 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm really liking Fusion Pink on you, Katred.  That lippy has just joined my 'most wanted' list!


	It's a wonderful colour- I've seriously never seen one that's like it from anyone. It's bright, but it's also very nuanced, which I think keeps it from being really "shocking" pink. It's great especially in the summer. 

  	Decided to go with a softer colour yesterday, so I chose Plink! I'm really sorry that Mac discontinued this one, because it is such a flattering shade. I realise that they have lots of nude-pinks, but I felt that this one was just a little further to the pink side, so it was a bit different. I guess the sales weren't there... Since everyone's been talking about Saffron coming out with Surf Baby recently, I figured I'd use mine from Mickey Contractor. 










  	Full look:

  	Face : NARS MARS sheer glow in Mont Blanc, Mac prolongwear concealer in NW20, Hipness blush, Truth & Light Magically Cool Liquid Powder
  	Eyes : Inglot #351, NARS MARS e/s Night Star, Mac Firecracker, Saffron, Blacktrack Fluidline, YSL Faux Cils mascara
  	Lips : Plink!


----------



## rockin (May 8, 2011)

Plink! is still available on the UK website


----------



## littlepickle (May 8, 2011)

Katred - love the pairing of Bright Sunshine and Fusion Pink, I shall have to try that! Gorgeous nude look with Saffron, and I shall have to see if they still have Plink! at my local counter - we're behind for most things, the only Pro store in NZ still has 7.5g pigments! :O 
  	Jenn - you are making me neeeeed Heartless. Ruby Woo as listed as a dupe and I have that, but I imagine with the textures being so different, I can justify tracking it down, right?  Oh, and Maleficent is the best villain!
  	Debi - love the bold neutral look, you look lovely  Which Rouge Volupte are you wearing? I love those lippies! I have #27 Rose Paris and #8 Fetish Pink, if memory serves.

  	I went away for the weekend for my birthday/mother's day and out to dinner with family  This is from Saturday night with my younger brother & dad - lol at the facial expressions:



  	FACE: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Mighty Aphrodite blush (just the peach side), Porcelain Pink MSF
	EYES: Lime Crime primer, MAC Bare Canvas paint, Dior Incognito palette - the shimmery tan shade all over the lid, a little MAC Style Snob e/s in the crease and Chanel Ivory e/s as a highlight, Smashbox Bionic mascara, Australis liquid liner
	LIPS: Strange Potion l/g, but it's pretty worn off in the pic 
  	Using the Dior palette was really the only stash shopping on Saturday as I use the rest quite regularly, but I thought I'd sneak it in here anyway 

  	Today's my actual birthday, and I wore this to go check out Quite Cute, which launched here today - along with Flighty, which was a surprise (to the staff too, I think, they didn't have the displayer, they made their own!):







  	FACE: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Oh So Fair Beauty Powder
	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Shimmermint shadestick, Newly Minted e/s all over lid, Mood Ring e/s above crease, Vanilla pigment as highlight, Smashbox Bionic mascara, Australis liquid liner
	LIPS: Possum Nose Pink l/g

	I wanted something bright-ish to get me in the Quite Cute mood - not sure if I like Newly Minted on me though, what do you ladies think?
	I was sure I was going to grab Giggly or Sakura from Quite Cute but passed on both for now. I may go back to look at Sakura again, but they just didn't grab me the way I expected them to and I wasn't interested in anything else from the collection  I ended up purchasing Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon after falling in love with Temptalia's post on it - it's here if you haven't seen it: http://www.temptalia.com/look-red-lips-with-chanel-dragon
  	Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## katred (May 8, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> I was sure I was going to grab Giggly or Sakura from Quite Cute but passed on both for now. I may go back to look at Sakura again, but they just didn't grab me the way I expected them to and I wasn't interested in anything else from the collection  I ended up purchasing Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon after falling in love with Temptalia's post on it - it's here if you haven't seen it: http://www.temptalia.com/look-red-lips-with-chanel-dragon 		 			Can't wait to wear it!



 	Well, most importantly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you had a great time. That is such a cute photo of you out on the town!

  	I think Newly Minted looks lovely against your fair skin, definitely. 

  	I also fell in love with Dragon via seeing it on Temptalia and on Austrian blogger Karrie's site (http://mackarrie.blogspot.com/2009/11/chanel-dragon.html). Her blog is actually a great source of inspiration for looks for fair-skinned ladies, I find. Since I picked it up, Dragon has become my favourite red lipstick ever. It is just incredible. I do think it's worth tracking down heartless, though. I don't mind the colour of Ruby Woo, but I HATE the texture- super-dry, to the point where I find it difficult to get a swatch on my hand. There are lots of beautiful reds out there, so I just never really feel the need to grab that one.


----------



## littlepickle (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Katred! I actually adore the retro-glam look of Ruby Woo, so can put up with the texture. Bit of threadspamming, but here's some Ruby Woo love (that's my best friend Gina with me in the second pic, I think she's wearing a really light layer of Cult of Cherry lipglass!) - I wear it with Cherry lipliner:


----------



## littlepickle (May 8, 2011)

katred said:


> Well, most importantly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Oh my god, just looked at Karrie's blog. So many lemmings. My wallet is very upset with you, Katred!


----------



## rockin (May 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Littlepickle 

  	Ruby Woo looks great on you, and you've got me wanting to dig out my Possum Nose Pink, too


----------



## katred (May 9, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Oh my god, just looked at Karrie's blog. So many lemmings. My wallet is very upset with you, Katred!








 I love how she shows the details of which products go where... Makes it easier for us non-professionals to emulate. 

  	And you've absolutely proven me wrong with Ruby Woo. That look is gorgeous on you- like a pin-up girl from the 50s. My bad. I guess I just can't get it to work on me... (You still need Heartless, though.)


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

littlepickle said:


>


  	wow!!! ruby woo was made for you! it looks amazing!


----------



## katred (May 9, 2011)

I finally got around to trying something that I'd wanted to do for a while- a smoky eye with plum colours. I've done purple smoky eyes before, but always with cooler-toned shades. So this time I cracked open my pigments and decided to try using some of my very favourite tones. 







  	Face :: NARS Mont Blanc, Mac prolongwear concealer NW20, Mac Plat it Proper Beauty Powder, Lancome Ballerine Butterflies Fever blush
  	Eyes :: Pink Opal Pigment, Tickles e/s (from Take Wing quad), Circa Plum pigment, Deep Purple pigment, Dark Diversion Fluidline, YSL Faux Cils mascara
  	Lips :: Radicchio l/s

  	I can't believe I'm already up to Day 27 of my 30-day lipstick challenge! I feel like I could keep going for months. Oh yeah, I actually could... I'll have to think of something different to try next, though.


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

kate you look beautiful! the purple smokey eyes look great and you reminded me that i have not used my deep purple pigment yet!!


----------



## katred (May 10, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> kate you look beautiful! the purple smokey eyes look great and you reminded me that i have not used my deep purple pigment yet!!



 	Thank you! I love the "Golden Grape" look you did by the way. Those colours look amazing on your complexion. And thank you for reminding me that I haven't pulled out Ban This! in far too long. 

  	For anyone who wants a laugh, by the way, since we've all been sharing looks that worked, I decided to do a blog post about things I've done that went wrong...

  	http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/2011/05/making-faces-learn-from-my-fail.html

  	Hopefully I won't be repeating any of those mistakes again.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 10, 2011)

Oooh, everyone looks so pretty! LP~I love the red lips on you! It is perfect and yes, you do look like a pretty pin-up girl from the 40's or 50's...the kind the soldiers would have gone nuts for just to tuck in their lockers and peek at before falling asleep!  It is perfect on you!

  	Katred~Love the soft pigments on you! They have a mysterious, dusky look!  Very flattering!

  	So, I mixed it up again today now that the cramps are easing off.  I noticed our lilacs are getting ready to bloom and was inspired!

  	Face:
  	MUFE HD Foundation 115
  	Bobbie Brown Concealer stick in Porcelain
  	MAC Creme Blush in So Sweet, So Easy
  	Maybelline Matte Dream Powder in Light

  	Eyes:
  	UDPP
  	Lancome Amethyst Glam Compact
  	UD 24/7 in Asphyxia
  	Covergirl LashBlast Volume Black

  	Lips:
  	Revlon Lipgloss in Lilac Pastel

  	Me, My eyes (the picture does not do justice to the glitter factor of these shadows, which pack a punch) and a blurry daylight picture in a open window on a very blustery day!  Look at my hair flying behind me!  At least you get to see how purples make my green eyes pop!


----------



## katred (May 10, 2011)

WOW!! That last photo where you can see your eyes outlined by those gorgeous purples is incredibly. It _really_ makes your green eyes glow. Lovely look!

  	And I envy you your lilacs. The weather is *finally* starting to warm up here and all I keep thinking is that I miss living on a street with trees and that I miss having a balcony where I could keep a little summer garden.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 10, 2011)

katred said:


> WOW!! That last photo where you can see your eyes outlined by those gorgeous purples is incredibly. It _really_ makes your green eyes glow. Lovely look!
> 
> And I envy you your lilacs. The weather is *finally* starting to warm up here and all I keep thinking is that I miss living on a street with trees and that I miss having a balcony where I could keep a little summer garden.


	Thank you!  I am finding lighting for pictures is a lot trickier than I thought it would be!  My face and hair look pale, but the eyeshadow came out bright!  Go figure!  None show how glittery it is.  It is like wearing pigments.  Very shiny and glittery and I love them! 

  	Our weather is freezing tonight but hopefully the wind will keep the frost at bay. All my flowers and new plants are in the ground. Too late now!


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2011)

katred said:


> WOW!! That last photo where you can see your eyes outlined by those gorgeous purples is incredibly.* It really makes your green eyes glow*. Lovely look!
> 
> And I envy you your lilacs. The weather is *finally* starting to warm up here and all I keep thinking is that I miss living on a street with trees and that I miss having a balcony where I could keep a little summer garden.


	i agree with this! Debi purples are very much your colour! wow! 

  	today i didn't use any pigments again - i need to get back in the swing of this!


----------



## katred (May 11, 2011)

I can't believe I've already reached day 29 of my 30-day lipstick challenge. I'm feeling all sorts of pressure about what to do for my big finale. I'd sort of been planning to use Mac's Mystic at the end, because it's my favourite lipstick ever and I'll miss it when it's finally gone... I hope they introduce something like it, but I have a feeling it'll just be lost to time... Anyway, here's today's look featuring Mac's "The Prowl". This is one lipstick that I thought got lost in the wonderfulness that was Fabulous Felines. I know some people said that they found it streaky, but it's always been perfect for me. And I'm not usually a big fan of browns... Other than that, it was a Spring Colour Forecast day. One of the reasons that Mac has seemed so "meh" to me this year, I think is because SCF was so incredible last year. Yes, it was kind of overwhelming, but I'm still astonished at how much of it was really good and incredibly usable. I suppose, since I had more money at this time last year, it's good that they didn't do as well with the collections this year. But it still kind of bums me out. Here's hoping they get back in the game for Fall!








  	Face : NARS Sheer Glow Mont Blanc, Mac prolongwear concealer NW20, Magically Cool Liquid Powder Truth & Light, Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre
  	Eyes : Inglot #351, Nanogold, Lala, Black Tulip, Straw Harvest, Jungle Moon, On the Hunt Superslick Liquid Liner, YSL Faux Cils mascara
  	Lips : The Prowl


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 11, 2011)

Katred~I love that lipstick on you!  So pretty!

  	Today I went for something different!  It is rainy and dismal out, and reminds me more of autumn than spring!  So I really had fun shopping my stash today!

  	Face:
  	MUFE HD foundatiion 110
  	Bobbi Brown Concealer Stick in Alabaster
  	Clinique True Bronzer in 02 Sunkissed
  	MAC blush Buff
  	Bobbi Brown Shimmer Blush Pink Sugar
  	MAC MSF By Candlelight
  	Maybelline Dream Matte Powder Light

  	Eyes:
  	UDPP
  	Shiseido Palette in Wood Tones
  	UD 24/7 in Baked
  	Cover Girl Lash Blast in Black

  	Lips:
  	Inglot #164


----------



## littlepickle (May 11, 2011)

Loving the latest looks, Debi & Kate! Those earthy tones are different but really lovely, Debi 





  	Having a bit of a shop your stash fail today, because I reached for my new Chanel Dragon lippy again. But I used a neglected paint pot, and a nail polish too! No good pics of the nail polish sadly.

  	FACE: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Oh So Fair Beauty Powder, Perfect Topping Mineralize Skin Finish
  	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Naked Lunch e/s all over lid, Gleam e/s in crease, Rubenesque paint pot under lower lash line, Gleam e/s over Rubenesque, a little more Naked Paris on inner third of lower lash line, Chanel Ivory e/s as highlight, Australis liquid liner, Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara (this is not as good as I remember it being, BOO!)
  	LIPS: MAC Cherry lipliner, Chanel Rouge Allure Laque #75 Dragon
  	NAILS: China Glaze DV8 - mmm, holographic teal. My nails look like paua shells.


----------



## littlepickle (May 12, 2011)

D'oh, forgot to take a picture today in my mad scramble out the door! Having one of _those_ days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Had a better day of stash shopping though.. used Moss Scape & Vegas Volt, both of which I adore but they get overlooked for the new goodies and easy to grab faves - but not today! 

  	FACE: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Dollymix blush, Hoppin' e/s as highlighter
	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Rubenesque p/p all over lid, Moss Scape p/p under lower lash line, Hoppin' e/s over Rubenesque with Dear Cupcake e/s in crease. A little Vanilla pigment as a highlight, and Lucky Green e/s over Moss Scape with a little Pastorale pigment in inner third of lower lash line. Australis liquid liner & Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara.
	LIPS: Vegas Volt

  	EDIT: Home from work and into the snuggly warmth of my dressing gown! No more Vegas Volt since my dinner break and I'm about to wipe the rest off for bed, but you get the gist for the rest


----------



## katred (May 12, 2011)

Lp- Wow!!! Dragon is stunning on you! Thanks for reminding me why it truly is my all-time favourite red. Simply a gorgeous look. 

  	I'm so annoyed with Blogger today!! It's stopping me from doing anything because the site is down for maintenance. I was supposed to cap off my 30-day lipstick challenge today and I can't post... Harumph. In the end, I did decide to use Mystic as my final one. It's been with me (through a few tubes) for so long, I feel like I owe a debt to it... I ended up combining it with an old quad- the Inventive Eyes quad from a collection back in 2005. Paired with Flirt & Tease blush on the cheeks and Soft & Gentle MSF as a highlighter. So everything was pretty restrained next to the lips...


----------



## littlepickle (May 13, 2011)

Awww, that sucks that Blogger is playing up and not letting you post, Kate. Sounds like a gorgeous look, and you are making me want to hunt down Mystic! Would love to see a pic


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 13, 2011)

Shopping my stash!! 

  	Face:
  	MUFE HD Foundation in 110
  	Bobbi Brown concealer stick in Alabaster
  	MAC MSF Natural Light
  	Illamasqua Cream Blush Promise
  	MAC Blush Pink Cult

  	Eyes:
  	UDPP
  	MAC Vanilla, Da Bling, Sushi Flower, Cranberry
  	NYX Jumbo Pencils Oyster and Strawberry Milk
  	Stila Stay all Day fluid line Black
  	CoverGirl Lash Blast Black

  	Lips:
  	Inglot 140

  	I call it Maraschino Cherry look!  ( which now makes me want an ice cream!!)  Sorry about the eyeliner. It is only the 2nd time in my life I have tried a liquid liner! 













  	Then....hair pulled back, different earrings, softer lipstick (MAC Lovelorn and Like Venus Dazzleglass) and I am ready to hit the town!!


----------



## katred (May 13, 2011)

Debi, I absolutely love your "Maraschino" look! That lipstick is to die for! 

  	I was finally able to post on blogger (it's amazing how addictive that is) and to complete my 30-day lip challenge. You can see my recap here:

  	http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/2011/05/making-faces-lips-locked.html

  	And all the day-by-day photos here:

  	http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/p/30-days-of-lips.html

  	And here's a couple of photos of what the last look was like... 








  	It's stupid, but I'm actually quite sad to know that Mac is discontinuing this colour. It's not just that I love the shade- sooner or later I'll find a dupe for it, I'm sure, but it's the fact that it's been my fallback deep red for more than a decade. I always have to have it in my stash, no matter how many other lipsticks I have, or I feel incomplete. It's not as bold as a really full-on red and it's not ultra-vampy like the dark ones. It's just a really cool shade. Sigh. All things must pass...


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 14, 2011)

Katred~What a pretty, classical look you have going there! What a pity they are dropping that colour. I hate it when that happens.  It looks fantastic on you.  Is that colour still available so you can stock up on a few?


----------



## katred (May 14, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Katred~What a pretty, classical look you have going there! What a pity they are dropping that colour. I hate it when that happens.  It looks fantastic on you.  Is that colour still available so you can stock up on a few?



 	Thanks very much. It is still kicking around a few stores, so I'm buying myself a couple of back-ups. I'm wondering if Mac is up to something with their satin lipsticks, because a lot of the older ones seem to be on the chopping block at the moment.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 14, 2011)

katred said:


> Thanks very much. It is still kicking around a few stores, so I'm buying myself a couple of back-ups. I'm wondering if Mac is up to something with their satin lipsticks, because a lot of the older ones seem to be on the chopping block at the moment.


  	Hmmm...I didn't know that. I better check the chopping block list. I love satins.


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

you can also call the mac gone but not forgotten line and they track things down and post them to you  pretty cool! and something we don't get with the uk mac!


----------



## littlepickle (May 14, 2011)

My partner flew off to Auckland to a concert yesterday, so since I had the house to myself I did a bit of stash shopping and created some looks for fun  All MAC unless otherwise stated.





  	Sea Me Shadestick all over the lid and under lower lashes, Marine Ultra pigment all over lid, Entremauve pigment in crease and under lower lashes, If It Sparkles pigment as a highlight, Reflects Duo Purple over Entremauve under lower lashes, Engraved Powerpoint liner, Smashbox Bionic mascara, Australis liquid liner, Ardell Demi Pixies





  	Lemon Chiffon Shadestick as a base with Lithe pigment all over the lid. Copperclast pigment in the crease and under lower lash line, Provence pigment as a highlight, Undercurrent Pearglide liner on upper lash line, Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara, Ardell #116 lashes





  	NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk as a base, Sweet Sienna pigment all over lid, French Quarter Greasepaint Stick under lower lash line, Engraved Powerpoint liner on waterline, The Family Crest pigment in crease and on lower lash line, White pigment as highlight, Australis liquid liner, Smashbox Bionic mascara, Ardell #120 lashes


----------



## Vixstar (May 16, 2011)

Oh look at all your beautiful faces!

  	I've been a very, very busy bee over the last few weeks - it's been very busy at work, and THEN my lucky boss went on a two-week trip to the states, so I was working even more. Sadly my nan also passed away last week, so all in all I've been very busy and frankly fairly lazy with make up! I've been trying to pick up different bits and pieces though and have worked through some old favourites that haven't seen the light of day in a while (Delphic fluidline got a few outings I have to admit!)

  	Just so this isn't text only, this was my make up from the weekend (colours to match the mad wig I was wearing!) - bearing in mind this was the morning after, you can imagine quite how *BRIGHT ORANGE* this pigment is. It's a sample someone gave me and I've no idea what brand it is - if you have any idea, please let me know!






  	Today I'm rocking the golds and bronzes from the Sleek 'Storm' palette which I'm loving a lot recently.


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone!

  	I just wanted to pop by - this past week has been ridiculous (even beyond my usual standard), and I'm only just starting to slow down a little bit again this week. I got my new Naked palette last week, and I put the SYS Challenge on hold for a while and just tried out the new palette. It is amazing - perfect for a quick wash of natural colour in a pinch (Sin is DIVINE), but also possible to do more fun, smokey looks. I literally had under 5 minutes each morning to do any makeup, so I've been quite minimalist! I'm excited to try some more looks out this week - I'll be starting again tomorrow with what's left of my stash (still not very much! ). Today is a stay-at-home-to-do-work-and-clean day, so I don't have any makeup on yet, but I may take a quick break after my shower to come up with something 

  	Everyone's looks are lovely - I hope you're all doing well!!!


----------



## katred (May 16, 2011)

Loving the eye looks and Jenn, I'm jealous you got the Naked palette! I'm hoping that my Sephora gets one in sometime in the near future. I already have Sin and I agree that it's one of the best shadows out there. 

  	Now that I'm done trying out the Big Bounce shadows, I'm thinking of different ways I can make myself go through my stash. I suppose I could just try to randomly use things I haven't used in a while, but it's so much more fun if it's a challenge...


----------



## Vixstar (May 16, 2011)

katred said:


> Now that I'm done trying out the Big Bounce shadows, I'm thinking of different ways I can make myself go through my stash. I suppose I could just try to randomly use things I haven't used in a while, but it's so much more fun if it's a challenge...


	I set you a challenge! Er.... um... ok. An ABC challenge. Day 1 - something you haven't used for ages, starting with A. Day 2, something with B.... can you do A, B and C this week?


----------



## katred (May 16, 2011)

Vixstar said:


> I set you a challenge! Er.... um... ok. An ABC challenge. Day 1 - something you haven't used for ages, starting with A. Day 2, something with B.... can you do A, B and C this week?



 	That's actually an awesome challenge... I'm quite sure I have an alphabet full one way or the other... Q and X, as usual, will be the problems. Fortunately, Mac has so many odd names that I probably do have some kicking around somewhere...


----------



## Vixstar (May 17, 2011)

katred said:


> That's actually an awesome challenge... I'm quite sure I have an alphabet full one way or the other... Q and X, as usual, will be the problems. Fortunately, Mac has so many odd names that I probably do have some kicking around somewhere...


	Glad you like it! Thinking about it, it's probably a good idea. I've got Q definitely, Quietly pigment or Queen Bee lipglass spring to mind. I recently gave away my X-S lipstick, it's the only one I can think of for X, but I'd let you off anyway


----------



## katred (May 17, 2011)

Well, I've started off with "A" today. I was surprised that I actually managed to shop my stash to get all the colours I used starting with the letter "a". I put a new page on my blog to track this: 

  	http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/p/colour-by-letters.html

  	I used: 

  	Eyes
  	All races [on lid]
  	Anti-Establishment [outer crease]
  	Almond Icing [highlight]
  	Altered State [outer corner and inner crease]
  	+ blacktrack fluidline, smolder e/k and YSL Faux Cils mascara

  	Cheeks
  	Amazon Princess blush
  	Azalea Blossom blush

  	Lips
  	All's Fair l/s
  	Aleydis l/g


----------



## Vixstar (May 18, 2011)

katred said:


> Well, I've started off with "A" today. I was surprised that I actually managed to shop my stash to get all the colours I used starting with the letter "a". I put a new page on my blog to track this:
> 
> http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/p/colour-by-letters.html
> 
> ...


  	I love it - that's a gorgeous look on you 
  	I'm also amazed that you managed to use so many 'A's! I shall have to see if I can start working my way through my alphabet too. That would involve sorting out my make up of course....


----------



## katred (May 18, 2011)

Thanks! I'm glad you liked it! I'm actually finding that every time I go through what I have in certain letters, it makes me think of about six things I want to try, but I can't do them all at once. I hope that you can join in- this would be even more fun with more people doing it!

  	As for today... GIMME A "B"!!

  	Here's my "b" look: 







  	Products used (Mac unless otherwise noted): 

  	Eyes- Birds & Berries e/s, Blue Edge e/s, Bobbi Brown Black Sparkle e/s, Black Swan e/l
  	Cheeks- By Candlelight MSF, Blooming blush
  	Lips- Beigeland l/s, Bubble Lounge gelee

  	I know that sooner or later, I'm just going to have to choose a couple of elements that I want with the "letter of the day" because I won't have things that go together... But in the meantime, it's working pretty well...


----------



## Vixstar (May 19, 2011)

katred said:


> Thanks! I'm glad you liked it! I'm actually finding that every time I go through what I have in certain letters, it makes me think of about six things I want to try, but I can't do them all at once. I hope that you can join in- this would be even more fun with more people doing it!
> As for today... GIMME A "B"!!
> 
> Here's my "b" look:
> ...


  	I shall definitely be joining you from tomorrow (I have the day off and hopefully the chance to sort out my stash  I might join you at "C".

  	Another lovely look, you're really lucky that both cool and warm tones really suit you.


----------



## katred (May 24, 2011)

Well, after getting a little side-tracked, I managed to get both D and E done. D turned out to be a NARS-fest... It's weird, because I don't have _that many_ NARS products, but an inordinate number of them seem to start with D. I seriously cannot recommend the Dogon e/s duo strongly enough. It is so beautiful!!! 

  	Today, predictably enough, I ended up using Electric Eel e/s and Electric Fuchsia l/g- one of my favourite glosses that Mac has ever done. 

  	Still tracking the results here:

  	http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/p/colour-by-letters.html

  	I think tomorrow, I'm going to go for something subtle to offset the brightness of today.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 24, 2011)

I wasn't sure if I should post this here or in the old thread but I decided to try and work on using all the stuff I bought in last year's spring & summer  (Spring Color Forecast & To the Beach mostly) collections.  

*Eyes:*
  	Spring Color Forecast Color 3 Quad
  	-Mink Pink all over
  	-Bruised Plum on the lid
  	Chanel Perlees de Chanel quint metallic purple color in the outer v
  	Charred Mauve Greasepaint Stick thin line on upper lash line and bottom outer corner
  	Designer Purple Pearlglide eyeliner on top of Charred Mauve

*Cheeks:*
  	Azalea Blossom blush ombre

*Lips*
  	Purple Rage l/g (light coat)


----------



## littlepickle (May 25, 2011)

That sounds like a lovely look, icecaramellatte, and love the alphabet challenge Katred! That was a great idea vixstar!

  	I'm 37 1/2 weeks pregnant now and haven't been playing much with make up - did take a few pics for the stash challenge that I must pop on here but have been preoccupied with nesting! 

  	No pic today but I went with...

  	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Clinique Iced Lotus blush, MAC Porcelain Pink MSF
	Eyes: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot, Dazzleray pigment all over lid, Vanilla pigment in inner corner, Australis liquid liner, Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara
	Lips: Strange Potion L/G

  	Hope everyone is well


----------



## katred (May 25, 2011)

Icecaramellatte- That sounds gorgeous! Like you, I find I've been going back to the SCF collection quite a bit lately. You really can't beat it for versatility. I feel like that collection spoiled me and inflated my expectations from Mac. 

  	LP- I think you have a good enough reason not to be preoccupied with makeup. When is your official due date? 



Icecaramellatte said:


> I wasn't sure if I should post this here or in the old thread but I decided to try and work on using all the stuff I bought in last year's spring & summer  (Spring Color Forecast & To the Beach mostly) collections.
> 
> *Eyes:*
> Spring Color Forecast Color 3 Quad
> ...


----------



## littlepickle (May 25, 2011)

June 12th, so not long to go now! 





	This is from early last week, hopefully my memory serves me well 

  	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Fleur Power blush, Perfect Topping MSF
	Eyes: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas paint, Lorac Croc Palette - all shades except matte brown, Australis liquid liner, Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara, Ardell Demi Pixies
  	Lips: Flurry of Fun lipglass





  	And this is from Monday:

	Face: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Dollymix blush
	Eyes: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot, Naked Pigment all over lid, Vanilla pigment as highlight, Australis liquid liner, Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara
	Lips: Petals & Peacocks L/S


----------



## katred (May 25, 2011)

Wow! I cannot get over how nice Petals & Peacocks looks with your green eyes. Just lovely. And you've reminded me that I really need to pull that shade out again. 

  	Glad to see that between you and Lou posting her favourite glosses, Flurry of Fun is getting lots of love. I reached letter "F" today, so I pulled mine out as well... It truly is a beautiful shade and, to me, it's a perfect example of something Mac does exceptionally well: Take a good shade that works for a variety of skin tones and change it up to make it a little more exciting (in this case, the teal shimmer). Very few companies seem to pull those unexpected twists and every time Mac does, the result seems to be something that causes a stampede. This gloss was a great example. 

  	Here's what I wore today, brought to you by the letter "F". 

  	Eyes- Fashion e/s, Free to Be e/s (NOT the coral one, but the original, stunning grey-green shade from the Free to Be quad in 2005), + Black Swan eye liner, Knight Divine e/s (on the lower lid), YSL Faux Cils mascara
  	Face- Christian Dior Hydrating Concealer (it has a way longer name, but I'd have to go get the container to see it), Lush Colour Supplement "Jackie Oates" (This is my first experience with this product and I'm pretty impressed, but DEAR GOD LOOK AT MY FRECKLES ALREADY... AAAAAHHHH!!! Sorry, I have still not adjusted to how freckly I get as soon as we start getting sun.)
  	Lips- Fresh Salmon l/s + Flurry of Fun l/g

  	Here's a couple of pics:








  	And my continuing blah blah on the whole experiment: 

  	http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/p/colour-by-letters.html


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 26, 2011)

Great minds think alike.  I wore Flurry of Fun yesterday too!  

*Eyes*
  	Dalliance all over
  	dark green grey color from Chanel Perlees de ??? Quint in outer V 
  	Then I started thinking I didn't have enough Spring Colors on so I added a bit of Sweet and Punchy to the middle of the lid.  I was also wearing a green top today.  I wanted to pick a green that was close to my top but I went with this one.
  	Bankroll pearlglide on upper lash line
  	I have quite a few green liners and I thought this missed the mark but by the time I finished I liked the whole look.

*Cheeks*
  	Marine Life
  	*edit- Forgot I used Refined Golden from To the Beach too - It's been so long since I've used it I couldn't remember which brush to use. I used #187 and I used it in dark lighting.  Oops maybe a bit more sun than I wanted but it still looked good.
*Lips*
  	Thrills lipstick with Flurry of Fun

  	I have Fresh Salmon so maybe next time I'll try the Fresh Salmon/Flurry of Fun combo.

  	I ended up at the CCO yesterday and I saw Lime eyeshadow.  I was so tempted to buy it because it matched my shirt.  


katred said:


> Glad to see that between you and Lou posting her favourite glosses, Flurry of Fun is getting lots of love. I reached letter "F" today, so I pulled mine out as well... It truly is a beautiful shade and, to me, it's a perfect example of something Mac does exceptionally well: Take a good shade that works for a variety of skin tones and change it up to make it a little more exciting (in this case, the teal shimmer). Very few companies seem to pull those unexpected twists and every time Mac does, the result seems to be something that causes a stampede. This gloss was a great example.
> 
> Here's what I wore today, brought to you by the letter "F".
> 
> ...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 1, 2011)

The heat has kept me from being overly creative!  But here is my FOTD!

  	Face:
  	MUFE HD Foundation in 115
  	Clinique Quick Corrector
  	NARS Laguna
  	NARS Angelika Blush
  	Maybelline Dream Matte Powder in Light


	Eyes:
  	Dior 6 Colour Palette Iridescent Petal Shine
  	UD 24/7 Glide On Pencil Bourbon
  	CoverGirl Lash Blast Black

  	Lips:
  	MAC Bust Out













  	And, of course, I had to get funky...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 5, 2011)

i've been negleting this thread so much! sorry!! Debi you look lovely in your latest pics!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 5, 2011)

I haven't posted because I bought 2 Lancome quads (first time buying these) and have been using those.  I also didn't really use any of my spring colors from last year but I did use some eyeshadows today I haven't used in ages.

*Eyes*
  	Bamboom Paint - just bought this after being out of it for a few years.  I tried Paint Pots but I'm now back to my fave everyday base color.
  	Prance Mega Metal eyeshadow all over lid
  	My Dark Magic mineralize eyeshadow duo - dark purple in the outer V
  	Almost Noir Pearlglide eye liner

*Cheeks*
  	Two Virtues Mineralize Blush

*Lips*
  	Lancome Femme Fi lipstick - light warm toned pink color


----------



## katred (Jun 5, 2011)

^ Do not speak of those quads! I've been lemming both of them!! And the blush.


----------



## Vixstar (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW, I have been mega busy! Barely time to think... sorry to not have been around. I've actually been using lots of long-neglected bits from my stash, but not taking any pictures (bad me). I promise to do better!

  	Today I'm even having a lazy day and using a couple of eyeshadows from my Sleek Storm palette (this does really well as they poor girl's Naked palette). I will be a good girl tomorrow and wear something new, I promise!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 6, 2011)

Today I'm still playing with the Mega Metals.  Why didn't I buy all of these?

  	Eyes
  	Dalliance (warm neutral color) all over the lid
  	Ego (dark shimmer green) in the crease
  	Tarnish eye liner on upper lash line

  	Cheeks
  	Enough Said blush

  	Lips
  	Lancome Oh My lipstick.  I haven't done a side by side test yet but this is very much like the now defunct Honeyflower lipstick.  Has this color been to the CCO's yet?


----------



## katred (Jun 9, 2011)

I decided to go really summery with a collection from last Fall... 

  	Eyes 
  	Prized as highlighter
  	Skintone 2 on lid
  	Burmese Beauty in crease
  	Orange colour from Guerlain Terre Indigo palette on inner corners
  	On the Hunt superslick liquid liner
  	YSL faux cils mascara

  	Cheeks
  	Marine Life
  	Truth & Light Magically cool liquid powder (I find that mine isn't so magically cool or liquid anymore)

  	Lips
  	Double Dare Cremesheen glass


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 9, 2011)

I love this look so much Debi! Bust Out looks divine on you! 

	No stash shopping for me today, and I've been wearing very little make up since I finished work and started maternity leave last Wednesday. I did pull out MAC's Coral Polyp lipstick yesterday, which is one of my fave coral lippies, to get in a bright and cheerful mood & pick up Surf Baby goodies. Of course this means today I'm wearing Hibiscus & My Paradise!  I must try to make time for myself to put on make up once baby Noel is here. It's amazing how much it lifts my mood when I'm feeling as grumpy as I have been this week! 

  	Even though it's not a stash shop at all, I'm going to spam the thread with today's look anyway - cause I'm a rebel!!  And I know you lovely ladies will forgive me!



 <--- Giant 9 month prego belly, Wesley the cat - and no arms! :O


----------



## katred (Jun 11, 2011)

LP- Thanks for reminding me that I missed out on Coral Polyp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have no idea why, but I was really averse to bright colours that season, so I passed on both that and Gardenia, although now I can't figure out why. 

  	Debi- Bust Out suits you perfectly. Purple/ lilac shades really do seem to be magic on you.

  	I'm kicking myself for not getting pictures, but I did a decent "sunset" look last night (I was in a hurry to get to a show, hence the lack of photography)...

  	Eyes:

  	Going Bananas e/s [inner corner]
  	Sun Blonde e/s [middle lid]
  	Sushi Flower e/s [outer lid]
  	Inglot #495 e/s- red with gold shimmer [outer corner and outer crease]
  	Unbasic White e/s [highlight]
  	Blacktrack fluidline [upper lash line]
  	I Get NO Kick e/l [water line]
  	Mac False Lashes mascara

  	Face:
  	NARS Mont Blanc Sheer Glow
  	Diorskin Nude hydrating concealer 001
  	Magically Cool Liquid Powder Truth & Light
  	Amazon Princess blush

  	Lips
  	Tom Ford Black Orchid

  	Despite the implied complexity [because of the number of colours used], I actually did this pretty quickly and in a blind rush with relatively little light. I was surprised when I checked my work in the bathroom and discovered it looked pretty good.


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 14, 2011)

Oooops, sorry Katred! It's definitely worth picking up if you can find it, I got mine off Allcosmeticswholesale.com and I've seen it on the sales threads here too. I love the Dame Edna lippies - I've got Kanga-rouge and Gardenia as well but Gardenia partially melted during shipping, and it makes me sad whenever I open it so it doesn't get worn much


----------



## bis (Jun 14, 2011)

[quote name="littlepickle" url="/forum/thread/174238/the-all-new-shop-your-stash-challenge/300#post_2129797"]	Oooops, sorry Katred! It's definitely worth picking up if you can find it, I got mine off Allcosmeticswholesale.com and I've seen it on the sales threads here too. I love the Dame Edna lippies - I've got Kanga-rouge and Gardenia as well but Gardenia partially melted during shipping, and it makes me sad whenever I open it so it doesn't get worn much 
[/quote]  Thanks for reminding me about those two, I should wear them more often.   How are things on your side? Feeling good?


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me about those two, I should wear them more often.

		How are things on your side? Feeling good? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





	Thanks Bis, feeling good - am over being overdue with this pregnancy though - I'm 40 weeks + 4!  I made myself put on make up today to cheer myself up, and then I napped in it (naughty!) - but before I did I took a picture of my stash shopping. Please excuse the crappiness of the photo quality, I wanted to take a quick snap with my cellphone. The black fuzz is my cat Ted 





	FACE: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, My Paradise Blush (I am being naughty with my stash shopping and keep using this... but I did a hearty stash shop for the eyes)
	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot all over lid, Coral Crepe Paint Pot in crease, Hoppin' eyeshadow all over lid, Dear Cupcake eyeshadow in crease, Maybelline Full N Soft waterproof mascara (waterproof in case of labour, lol), Australis liquid liner
	LIPS: Nada!


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 18, 2011)

I am imagining baby Noel looking at this picture and cringing at his crazy parents  We went out for dinner tonight since the baby STILL hasn't arrived (6 days overdue) and we thought we'd enjoy the last of our couple time for a while. I did some good stash shopping too:

	FACE: MAC Studio Sculpt NC15, Select-Cover Up NC15, Marine Life as blush, Perfect Topping MSF as highlight
	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Glamour Doll Eyes The Perfect Cure all over lid, Glamour Doll Eyes Skin of a Killer as highlight, Australis liquid liner, Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara
	LIPS: Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte #27 in Rose Paris


----------



## katred (Jun 18, 2011)

LP, you're killing me... Rose Paris is one of those shades I've been trying to resist forever... Looks gorgeous on you. Noel's tardiness certainly isn't putting a damper on your looks...


----------



## katred (Jun 19, 2011)

Finally did some stash-shopping (as opposed to regular shopping... Bad Kate! Bad!) Here's a look that I did this morning because I really wanted to try out Purple Rage again. Damn, Mac had some great collections last year...

  	Face-
  	NARS Sheer Glow "Mont Blanc"
  	Diorskin Nude hydrating concealer 001
  	Lush Colour Supplement "Jackie Oates" (love this stuff as a bit of a highlight)
  	Guerlain Terra Inca Sublime Radiant Powder (I cannot get enough of this. I am completely under its spell.)
  	Mac Metal Rock MSF

  	Eyes-
  	Mac paint pot "Vintage Selection" as a base all over the lid up to the brow
  	Mac e/s "Vanilla" on lid
  	Mac e/s "Sable" in crease
  	Mac e/s "Dark Edge" in outer V
  	Mac fluidline "Blacktrack"
  	YSL Faux Cils mascara

  	Lips
  	Mac l/g "Purple Rage


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 18, 2011)

Kate, that look is absolutely gorgeous!!

	Resurrecting the thread  I didn't think I'd have time for make up for awhile with baby Noel arriving, but I have been doing some stash shopping, yay! I haven't been wearing much in the way of lip products as I keep thinking I'll just kiss it all off on Noel heehee. And he might not be so impressed with me constantly wiping red lipstick off him. So I've been getting my brights fix with a neutral eye with a pop of colour on the lower lash line. Easy, fun & really quick to do 

	Prepare yourself for gratuitous baby cuteness...





  	FACE: MAC Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Hibiscus blush
	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas PP, Glamour Doll Eyes The Perfect Cure on lid, Lime Crime Fairy Wings as inner corner highlight and under lower lashes, Estee Lauder Sumptuous Mascara, Australis liquid liner
  	LIPS: YSL Golden Gloss #2






  	FACE: MAC Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Bite of an Apple blush
	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas PP, Glamour Doll Eyes The Perfect Cure on lid, MAC Vanilla pigment as highlight and Humid e/s under lower lashes, Maybelline Full N Soft Mascara, Australis liquid liner
  	LIPS: Lip balm






  	FACE: MAC Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Bite of an Apple blush, Perfect Topping MSF
	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas PP, MAC Gold Mode pigment on lid, MAC Vanilla pigment as highlight and Kelly Green pigment under lower lashes, Maybelline Full N Soft Mascara, Australis liquid liner
  	LIPS: Lip balm






  	FACE: MAC Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Bite of an Apple blush
	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas PP, MAC Gold Mode pigment on lid, MAC Vanilla pigment as highlight and Waternymph e/s under lower lashes, Maybelline Full N Soft Mascara, Australis liquid liner
  	LIPS: Lip balm


----------



## rockin (Jul 18, 2011)

Great to see you back, littlepickle, and welcome to Specktra, Noel 

  	Aww, he's gorgeous, and I know what you mean about kissing them all the time - I was like that with mine lol.  You're looking well


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Rockin!  I'm feeling really good, we have been blessed with such a sweet, cruisy little man. He has already been on his first trip to the MAC counter lol.


----------



## bis (Jul 18, 2011)

Great to hear from you again, littlepickle and even better that all went well. Noel is such a cutie  Congrats again.  Even better that you still have a little time for some fast makeup


----------



## Snarkling (Jul 18, 2011)

He is too adorable! Glad to hear you guys are doing well. 

  	Well if you can do makeup, I can do makeup - so I guess I will try to start putting up pics again and not being so lazy.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 18, 2011)

I will definitely start doing some more looks again - it will just have to wait until after I've moved in August!!!


----------



## Romina1 (Jul 19, 2011)

littlepickle how cute is your little man!!

  	I was making experiments yesterday trying to find a use for pigmemts that couldn't press, so if they're not in the palette I never use them...
  	I made a tube of lipgloss with Magenta Madness. I couldn't believe how bright it ended! My phone photo doen't give it justice. Very pigmented like a lipstick and long lasting, it didn't go anywhere althought I had drinks, lunch... I also used it as a blush  I made a nail polish of it too.


----------



## rockin (Jul 19, 2011)

That's so pretty!  Nice to have a matching set, too


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  

	Romina, that is a great idea, Magenta Madness looks like a fabulous lippy  I must try that with Basic Red. Although, how cool would Red Electric be? Hmmmmm.

	Good luck for moving Jenn!

	Bis, I didn't think I would but taking the time to make myself up when Noel is sleeping or having tummy time etc makes me feel pretty and gives me such a boost of energy 

  	Snarkling - look forward to seeing more looks from you!

  	Keeping with the neutral eye + pop of colour routine, here is today's look:





  	FACE: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Clinique Iced Lotus blush
  	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Glamour Doll Eyes The Perfect Cure on lid, Skin of a Killer as highlight, Sugarpill Hysteric on lower lash line, Australis liquid liner, Maybelline Full N Soft Mascara
  	LIPS: Bare!

  	Yesterday I forgot to take a picture, but I stash shopped and came up with:


  	FACE: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Oh So Fair Beauty Powder, Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder
  	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Vanilla pigment all over lid and as highlight, Silver Ring e/s in crease and under lower lash line, Australis liquid liner, Maybelline Full N Soft Mascara
  	LIPS: Bare!

  	Not make up but... my little boy has started smiling! (Cellphone pic so not great quality)


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 20, 2011)

Today Noel & I hit the MAC counter to check out Semi-Precious & Fashion Flower - didn't pick anything up yet but crossed a few things off my wishlist and will go back for them next payday  I swatched Cut A Caper next to Ever Hip though and finally had to concede they are pretty much the same and I don't need both *sniff*. Think I will replace Ever Hip with Now in Season, which I hadn't looked twice at online - so pretty in person though! I really like the glitter in the lipgelees. 
  	Anyone, enough rambling.. today I stash shopped and came up with:


  	FACE: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, Tippy blush
  	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Dazzleray pigment on lid, Cocomotion pigment in crease, Vanilla pigment as highlight, Gold pigment under lower lash line, Australis liquid liner, Maybelline Full N Soft Mascara
  	LIPS: Bare again! I meant to wear Lime Crime Retrofuturist but never got round to actually putting it on. Maybe tomorrow night, we are going to an art exhibition and will need to be glam!


----------



## rockin (Jul 21, 2011)

Aww, I can't help but smile myself when I see little ones smiling! 

  	Glad to see you're finding time to make yourself up.  I never used to wear much makeup before my kids were born, but I remember feeling completely frumpy as a new mum.  It didn't help that my son wouldn't sleep for more than 15 minutes at a time, so I didn't get much time for myself at all, or my much needed beauty sleep.  He was 7 months old before he would sleep for 2 hours at a time, thanks to the osteopath.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 24, 2011)

Jerome's out helping his family with some moving stuff and I'm taking a break from packing (I'm soooo sore today from the past 2 days of packing and heavy lifting!!!), so I thought I'd share the look I did for the movie premiere I went to!

  	FACE:
  	Shiseido Dual Balancing Foundation in I40 - Natural Fair Ivory (too dark for me usually, but I'm pretty tanned right now!)
  	MAC MSFN Light
  	MAC Springsheen Blush
  	MAC MB in Dainty
  	MAC Lustre Drops in Sun Rush

  	EYES:
	TFSI
  	UD Hustle (brows)
  	MAC Mega Metal Shadow in Paparazz-she (inner 1/3, inner lower lashline)
  	MAC MMS in Odalisque (outer 2/3, outer lower lashline)
  	MAC MMS in Dandizette (crease)
  	MAC MMS in Dalliance (tearduct)
  	UD Virgin (highlight)
  	MAC Feline (tightline)
  	MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
  	Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara

  	LIPS:
  	MAC Mehr
  	Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss in 10 - Grapefruit

  	I took quite a few pictures, because the lighting was so wonky I couldn't quite capture the colours - oh well!



 

 

 (closest to true colour!)


----------



## Dulcemiel (Jul 26, 2011)

what a cutie!


----------



## Dulcemiel (Jul 26, 2011)

That ws supposed to reference littlepickles smiling baby pic!  By the way I just found this thread and love the idea I'm going to join all of you if its ok, my biggest guilt is not using all the stuff I have, yet can't stop my impulse to keep buying!


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Dulcemiel  Yay stash shopping, it makes me really happy to rediscover things I haven't used in a while.
  	Very pretty look, Jenn! 

  	Thanks Rockin, some days I can't be bothered with makeup but on the days when I do, I find it makes me feel so much more awake and cheerful  Yikes that is no good about your son, I don't know how I would cope with that :s I have heard osteopaths can do wonders with sleep problems.







  	Here's what I wore yesterday - poor Noel had to put up with me kissing him and then wiping the lipstick off him all day, heehee.

  	FACE: Studio Sculpt NC15, Select Cover-Up NC15, YSL Touche Eclat #2, MAC Marine Life Blush, Porcelain Pink MSF
	EYES: Lime Crime Primer, MAC Bare Canvas Paint, MAC Dazzleray pigment on lid, Tan pigment in crease, Vanilla pigment as highlight, Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara (lower lashes), Maybelline Full N Soft mascara (top lashes), Australis liquid liner
	LIPS: Lime Crime Retrofuturist


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't posted here in ages but I rediscovered  Pet Me Blush and wanted to post about it!

  	Eyes
  	Bamboom Paint
  	Chanel pale pink shadow from Tentation Cuivree quad
  	Chanel Fauve in outer V
  	Raven eyeliner on upper lash line

  	Cheeks/Face
  	Goldstone MSF all over face
  	Pearl MSF on cheeks
  	Pet Me MB

  	Lips
  	Spanking Rich Dazzle Glass


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 21, 2011)

I opened this thread to look at the makeup but cannot stop staring and your gorgeous son. He's beautiful... congratulations! And you look amazing. After I had my son, I could not be bothered with makeup up until... well now and he's over a year old! :/


----------

